# Help for Heroes Charity Golf Day - Blackmoor Golf Club Friday 8th October 2021



## richart (Jan 24, 2021)

For the 12th Golf Monthly Forum Help for Heroes Charity Golf day we are returning to beautiful *Blackmoor Golf Club in Hampshire on Friday 8th October*.  We last played the event there in 2012 and that was the first charity day that I teamed up with the founder Rickg. (Rick Garg).  He is still greatly missed, and I know a lot of regulars play as a show of support for him and to not let him be forgotten on the forum.

Blackmoor is a lovely Harry Colt Heathland course, not overly long but tight, which should suit all standards of golfer ?  It is always ranked in the top 100 English courses and in the top five in Hampshire.  If Fish can win round Blackmoor, it must give all of us a chance ! Unfortunately Robin will not be able to talk us through his winning round, but he has very kindly donated the prizes etc from his Rick Garg memorial golf day. The lowest gross score will now win the Rick Garg trophy.

It has been much harder to find a course to hold the event this year due to Covid-19, with many clubs not wishing to commit to the numbers we need to make the day a success.  Others have also wanted to charge too much, so we are very grateful to Blackmoor to give us the following deal: -

*£65 to include bacon rolls on arrive, 18 holes individual stableford and a two-course meal.*

Blackmoor do not normally allow societies on a Friday, so special thanks to the Captain and committee for allowing us to play.

*There will be a two-tee start from the 1st and 10th, starting from 8.30 a.m.*  The total number of players we can have is 80, which the club can easily cater for with the recently enlarged dining room and lounge.  A round at Blackmoor would normally cost £80, so I think we have got a good deal.

*The donation to the H4H charity will be £25 again this year, so the total cost will be £90*.  I will set up the charity JustGiving site shortly and once a donation has been made your place will be secure.  In the meantime, put your names down on this thread if you would like to play.

*To speed up registration, I will collect monies due to the Club, £65, in two payments*.  *£30 by the end of May and £35 by the end of August*.  *Please note these payments will be made to me and not to the JustGiving site*. If you have to pull out after making these payments to me, you will receive a refund as long as cancellation is not within the last week leading up to the event.  Donations to the Charity site cannot be refunded in any circumstances.

Initially places will be allocated to forumers, but if spaces are still available, guests will be invited to play.

Mike Harris and the GM team are up for this years’ charity golf day, so hopefully, Covid-19 permitting, we will return to our more normal schedule, with a charity auction  and a proper prize giving on the day. We should also have a representative from Help For Heroes to give details of this fantastic charity.

Dave (Papas1982) is looking to arrange a game on the Thursday 7th October and will put up a new thread with details when he has them.  A double header will hopefully encourage those that will have to travel a decent distance to make the trip and find accommodation in the area.  We may even be able to get local members to sign forumers in at their courses over the weekend.

If you have any queries regarding the day, please ask on this thread or drop me a pm.

Rich.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

Nice one Rich...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 24, 2021)

Come on guys, it's not *THAT** difficult to cut and paste your names in!!!  If there is enough interest I'll organise a game at Broadstone either before or after although appreciate it is a bit out of the way.

*richart excepted


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

wookie said:



			1. Blue in Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
		
Click to expand...

Wookie’s alive!!!  😁👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 25, 2021)

If anyone is already looking for hotel alternatives, the Purple Palace aka Premier Inn in Farnham is the lucky establishment that will host myself and @Papas1982 and I believe a few others the night before H4H for the obligatory beers and curry.


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			If anyone is already looking for hotel alternatives, the Purple Palace aka Premier Inn in Farnham is the lucky establishment that will host myself and @Papas1982 and I believe a few others the night before H4H for the obligatory beers and curry.
		
Click to expand...

all booked in. might be tempted to go for the breakfast option before the bacon rolls at the golf club


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			all booked in. *might be tempted to go for the breakfast option* before the bacon rolls at the golf club
		
Click to expand...

Least you can do for her if that's the honeymoon...


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Least you can do for her if that's the honeymoon... 

Click to expand...

she can buy her own breakfast


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			she can buy her own breakfast
		
Click to expand...

Ever the romantic James.


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ever the romantic James. 

Click to expand...

thats me


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			If anyone is already looking for hotel alternatives, the Purple Palace aka Premier Inn in Farnham is the lucky establishment that will host myself and @Papas1982 and I believe a few others the night before H4H for the obligatory beers and curry.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that my usual Blackmoor b&b will be available
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Dando (Jan 25, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'm hoping that my usual Blackmoor b&b will be available
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

That’s bolognese night!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 25, 2021)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I did, the boss kicked me off because we messaged at the same time 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

He sorted you


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2021)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I did, the boss kicked me off because we messaged at the same time 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Vicky put you on ignore !!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hotels booked already!! lets hope we're all free by then!!  Rich, i'll be going home on the Friday after the round, can't afford to stay 3 nights!! if i can get early tee off like last year, that would be Really great, its near enough a 6hr drive (336 miles) home if i don;t stop!! Looking forward to this again, playing Camberly (edited, don't know why i said Hankley Doh!! the day before.  Long way to go for a game, but worth it for H4H and to see you lovely lot!!  See yas in October!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hotels booked already!! lets hope we're all free by then!!  Rich, i'll be going home on the Friday after the round, can't afford to stay 3 nights!! if i can get early tee off like last year, that would be Really great, its near enough a 6hr drive (336 miles) home if i don;t stop!! Looking forward to this again, playing Hankley the day before.  Long way to go for a game, but worth it for H4H and to see you lovely lot!!  See yas in October!!
		
Click to expand...

You coming solo Stu?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 25, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			You coming solo Stu?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Dave's (Khamelion) has given up the ghost it would seem, i've mentioned to him that its been announced, so you never know he may change his mind!?


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hotels booked already!! lets hope we're all free by then!!  Rich, i'll be going home on the Friday after the round, can't afford to stay 3 nights!! if i can get early tee off like last year, that would be Really great, its near enough a 6hr drive (336 miles) home if i don;t stop!! Looking forward to this again, playing Hankley the day before.  Long way to go for a game, but worth it for H4H and to see you lovely lot!!  See yas in October!!
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you playing Stu, and hopefully Dave will join you. Always find a space for him.
Drop me a pm nearer the date re tee time. You know how your memory is not so good as you get older.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 25, 2021)

richart said:



			Good to have you playing Stu, and hopefully Dave will join you. Always find a space for him.
Drop me a pm nearer the date re tee time. You know how your memory is not so good as you get older.

Click to expand...

Will do Rich, he's not got back to me, so it looks like a no no - just edited my post, had Hankley down on Thursday, not Camberley!!, as my BnB is close, can;t wait till then.. cheers


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

1. Blue in Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51 
61. Patster1969


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 26, 2021)

Great work btw @richart


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hotels booked already!! lets hope we're all free by then!!  Rich, i'll be going home on the Friday after the round, can't afford to stay 3 nights!! if i can get early tee off like last year, that would be Really great, its near enough a 6hr drive (336 miles) home if i don;t stop!! Looking forward to this again, playing Camberly (edited, don't know why i said Hankley Doh!! the day before.  Long way to go for a game, but worth it for H4H and to see you lovely lot!!  See yas in October!!
		
Click to expand...

You paying for the curry again Stu...


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2021)

Is there a link to the H4H justgiving page yet? Have I missed it somewhere ?


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Is there a link to the H4H justgiving page yet? Have I missed it somewhere ?
		
Click to expand...

It is being set up at the moment, and I will post shortly.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 27, 2021)

richart said:



			It is being set up at the moment, and I will post shortly.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - ta


----------



## Blakey (Feb 3, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Ashley Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown PAID £65
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 10, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Ashley Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown PAID £65
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Ashley Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown PAID £65
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ 
79. Bdill93


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			If anyone is already looking for hotel alternatives, the Purple Palace aka Premier Inn in Farnham is the lucky establishment that will host myself and @Papas1982 and I believe a few others the night before H4H for the obligatory beers and curry.
		
Click to expand...

This one? https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/surrey/farnham/farnham.html

 If im coming down myself, might as well book where some others will be!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			This one? https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/surrey/farnham/farnham.html

If im coming down myself, might as well book where some others will be!
		
Click to expand...

That’s the one! 👍


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			This one? https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/surrey/farnham/farnham.html

 If im coming down myself, might as well book where some others will be!
		
Click to expand...

You might regret that decision when you wake up the next morning


----------



## AAC (Feb 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			This one? https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/surrey/farnham/farnham.html

If im coming down myself, might as well book where some others will be!
		
Click to expand...

I am booked in here too.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			That’s the one! 👍
		
Click to expand...




AAC said:



			I am booked in here too.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			You might regret that decision when you wake up the next morning
		
Click to expand...

Cheers chaps! Ill get it booked!


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Cheers chaps! Ill get it booked!
		
Click to expand...

Done!


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			all booked in. might be tempted to go for the breakfast option before the bacon rolls at the golf club
		
Click to expand...

Ive gone for the breakfast.... cant be under-nourished!


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ive gone for the breakfast.... cant be under-nourished!
		
Click to expand...

The breakfasts are good - according to a “friend”


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			The breakfasts are good - according to a “friend”
		
Click to expand...

Its unlimited.. thats all that matters


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Its unlimited.. thats all that matters 

Click to expand...

That’s why my “friend” likes them so much


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2021)

...and there is an excellent pub - The Albion - 100yds from the Farnham Premier Inn.

And if anyone is looking for some 'insider' information and 'what and where' of Farnham I can help on that as I live in the town (and it's not very big  )


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and there is an excellent pub - The Albion - 100yds from the Farnham Premier Inn.

And if anyone is looking for some 'insider' information and 'what and where' of Farnham I can help on that as I live in the town (and it's not very big  )
		
Click to expand...

We won’t be drinking before H4H....said no one ever


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and there is an excellent pub - The Albion - 100yds from the Farnham Premier Inn.

And if anyone is looking for some 'insider' information and 'what and where' of Farnham I can help on that as I live in the town (and it's not very big  )
		
Click to expand...


a decent curry house will be needed nearer the time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			a decent curry house will be needed nearer the time 

Click to expand...

Or simply a curry house depending on how much alcohol we haven't drunk...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			a decent curry house will be needed nearer the time 

Click to expand...

There are two good ones in town.  One 10-15mins walk from the Premier Inn - the other maybe 20-25mins walk.  And a really good steak house and also a Thai less than 10mins walk.


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Come on guys, it's not *THAT** difficult to cut and paste your names in!!!  If there is enough interest I'll organise a game at Broadstone either before or after although appreciate it is a bit out of the way.

*richart excepted  

Click to expand...

I’m a new forummer and I’d be interested in joining you for this too, if there’s space. I’ll be travelling from Liverpool and have family all over the South, so plenty of reasons to stay for a few days!


----------



## evemccc (Feb 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Come on guys, it's not *THAT** difficult to cut and paste your names in!!!  If there is enough interest I'll organise a game at Broadstone either before or after although appreciate it is a bit out of the way.

*richart excepted  

Click to expand...

Certainly very keen to join for a forum mini-meet for a game at Broadstone. I'm going to be at Blackmoor but can't do Camberley Heath, and so if it were the day after Blackmoor then that would be superb timing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2021)

The Lion said:



			I’m a new forummer and I’d be interested in joining you for this too, if there’s space. I’ll be travelling from Liverpool and have family all over the South, so plenty of reasons to stay for a few days!
		
Click to expand...

get your name on the list pronto 👍


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Count me in for H4H. Been keen to join you all ever since I discovered the forum a year ago! Can’t wait for this 💯  

1. Blue In Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Ashley Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown PAID £65
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93
80. The Lion


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			get your name on the list pronto 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thanks...I’m on the list and feeling excited already! Will await details for Broadstone. 

There are also some other lovely courses nearby down there too, so if anyone’s around for longer we could tick off some gems like Burley, Purbeck, Ferndown, Bramshaw Forest etc.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

@ The Lion, if you are travelling that far, there's one the day before at Camberley Heath with an orange squash and a sandwich in the evening...


----------



## The Lion (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			@ The Lion, if you are travelling that far, there's one the day before at Camberley Heath with an orange squash and a sandwich in the evening... 

Click to expand...

haha thanks. I’ll probably give Camberley a miss, but very much look forward to H4H at Blackmoor.

Looking at hotels, it seems the Farnham Premier Inn is the one. Which night(s) should I stay to enjoy your company the best for social activities?


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2021)

The Lion said:



			haha thanks. I’ll probably give Camberley a miss, but very much look forward to H4H at Blackmoor.

Looking at hotels, it seems the Farnham Premier Inn is the one. Which night(s) should I stay to enjoy your company the best for social activities?
		
Click to expand...

Thursday night will be big one

All forumers will be assessed for hangovers before teeing off at Blackmoor on the Friday.


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2021)

richart said:



			Thursday night will be big one

All forumers will be assessed for hangovers before teeing off at Blackmoor on the Friday.

Click to expand...

My money will be on paperboy and pieman being most hungover


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2021)

Dando said:



			My money will be on paperboy and pieman being most hungover
		
Click to expand...

You will not get good odds I am afraid.

If Pieman makes his tee time I will be shocked. He has form.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

richart said:



			Thursday night will be big one

All forumers will be assessed for hangovers before teeing off at Blackmoor on the Friday.

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			My money will be on paperboy and pieman being most hungover
		
Click to expand...

But Pieman ducks the assessment by turning up 3 holes into the round.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2021)

richart said:



			You will not get good odds I am afraid.

If Pieman makes his tee time I will be shocked. He has form.

Click to expand...

In my defence it was either make the tee time, or have my bacon roll. 

The bacon roll won 😉😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

PieMan said:



			In my defence it was either make the tee time, or have my bacon roll.

The bacon roll won 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with proper priorities.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But Pieman ducks the assessment by turning up 3 holes into the round.
		
Click to expand...

I joined my playing partners half way down the first! Probably didn't actually start playing until the 5th or 6th though. Only felt well enough to bend over and do my shoe laces up on the 14th! 😉


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But Pieman ducks the assessment by turning up 3 holes into the round.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still not 100% sure what course we were playing! Was it Liphook?!! 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

PieMan said:



			I'm still not 100% sure what course we were playing! Was it Liphook?!! 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I think that was the one.  A lovely day with Bill Elliott.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But Pieman ducks the assessment by turning up 3 holes into the round.
		
Click to expand...

He


PieMan said:



			In my defence it was either make the tee time, or have my bacon roll.

The bacon roll won 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

I hope no one got between you and that bacon roll.


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2021)

PieMan said:



			In my defence it was either make the tee time, or have my bacon roll. 

The bacon roll won 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

This is the correct answer


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2021)

richart said:



			Thursday night will be big one

All forumers will be assessed for hangovers before teeing off at Blackmoor on the Friday.

Click to expand...

Do we get extra shots for the extra shots the night before?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2021)

richart said:



			I hope no one got between you and that bacon roll.

Click to expand...

They wouldn't have lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			This one? https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/surrey/farnham/farnham.html

If im coming down myself, might as well book where some others will be!
		
Click to expand...

I’m booking that as well. If anyone dares to share let me know before I book 👍


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I’m booking that as well. If anyone dares to share let me know before I book 👍
		
Click to expand...

Not sure sharing a single bed with you is that attractive mate


----------



## paddyc (Feb 11, 2021)

Blue In Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Ashley Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown PAID £65
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93
80. The Lion
81 Paddy C


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 11, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I’m booking that as well. If anyone dares to share let me know before I book 👍
		
Click to expand...

Are you booking the Thursday night? Would be up for that if so.


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Are you booking the Thursday night? Would be up for that if so.
		
Click to expand...

That is an unfortunate turn of phrase Dean.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2021)

Blue In Munich
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. The Swedish Bandit
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier (& guest if permitted)
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Ashley Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown PAID £65
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93
80. The Lion
81 Paddy C 
82 Sawtooth


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65)*
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65)*
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65)*
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65)*
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65)*
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65)*
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart *(Paid £65)*
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65)*
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65)*
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65)*
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. PaddyC
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65)*
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93
80. The Lion



Reserves (forum)

1. Sawtooth
2. apj0524




Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

I will start a thread with details of the justgiving site shortly. This will be just for donations to the Help For Heroes charity, £25.


----------



## AAC (Feb 12, 2021)

richart said:



			1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65)*
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65)*
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Evemccc
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart
51. Midnight...
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma
64. FELL75
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. Tonto
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65)*
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93
80. The Lion



Reserves (forum)

1. Paddy C
2. Sawtooth




Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

I will start a thread with details of the justgiving site shortly. This will be just for donations to the Help For Heroes charity, £25.
		
Click to expand...

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor) 
5. ArnoldArmChewer (TBC)


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 12, 2021)

AAC said:



			Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer (TBC)
		
Click to expand...

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer (TBC)
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2021)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer (TBC)
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 17, 2021)

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve) 
9. Whereditgo (Pete)


----------



## apj0524 (Feb 17, 2021)

richart said:



			For the 12th Golf Monthly Forum Help for Heroes Charity Golf day we are returning to beautiful *Blackmoor Golf Club in Hampshire on Friday 8th October*.  We last played the event there in 2012 and that was the first charity day that I teamed up with the founder Rickg. (Rick Garg).  He is still greatly missed, and I know a lot of regulars play as a show of support for him and to not let him be forgotten on the forum.

Blackmoor is a lovely Harry Colt Heathland course, not overly long but tight, which should suit all standards of golfer ?  It is always ranked in the top 100 English courses and in the top five in Hampshire.  If Fish can win round Blackmoor, it must give all of us a chance ! Unfortunately Robin will not be able to talk us through his winning round, but he has very kindly donated the prizes etc from his Rick Garg memorial golf day. The lowest gross score will now win the Rick Garg trophy.

It has been much harder to find a course to hold the event this year due to Covid-19, with many clubs not wishing to commit to the numbers we need to make the day a success.  Others have also wanted to charge too much, so we are very grateful to Blackmoor to give us the following deal: -

*£65 to include bacon rolls on arrive, 18 holes individual stableford and a two-course meal.*

Blackmoor do not normally allow societies on a Friday, so special thanks to the Captain and committee for allowing us to play.

*There will be a two-tee start from the 1st and 10th, starting from 8.30 a.m.*  The total number of players we can have is 80, which the club can easily cater for with the recently enlarged dining room and lounge.  A round at Blackmoor would normally cost £80, so I think we have got a good deal.

*The donation to the H4H charity will be £25 again this year, so the total cost will be £90*.  I will set up the charity JustGiving site shortly and once a donation has been made your place will be secure.  In the meantime, put your names down on this thread if you would like to play.

*To speed up registration, I will collect monies due to the Club, £65, in two payments*.  *£30 by the end of May and £35 by the end of August*.  *Please note these payments will be made to me and not to the JustGiving site*. If you have to pull out after making these payments to me, you will receive a refund as long as cancellation is not within the last week leading up to the event.  Donations to the Charity site cannot be refunded in any circumstances.

Initially places will be allocated to forumers, but if spaces are still available, guests will be invited to play.

Mike Harris and the GM team are up for this years’ charity golf day, so hopefully, Covid-19 permitting, we will return to our more normal schedule, with a charity auction  and a proper prize giving on the day. We should also have a representative from Help For Heroes to give details of this fantastic charity.

Dave (Papas1982) is looking to arrange a game on the Thursday 7th October and will put up a new thread with details when he has them.  A double header will hopefully encourage those that will have to travel a decent distance to make the trip and find accommodation in the area.  We may even be able to get local members to sign forumers in at their courses over the weekend.

If you have any queries regarding the day, please ask on this thread or drop me a pm.

Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Can you please add me to the reserve list - Thanks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 18, 2021)

PieMan said:



			I'm still not 100% sure what course we were playing! Was it Liphook?!! 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

We were playing Liphook, you were at Hankley Common


----------



## Tonto (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry to be a pain, but I have to withdraw. Work has rescheduled our annual conference ☹️


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2021)

Tonto said:



			Sorry to be a pain, but I have to withdraw. Work has rescheduled our annual conference ☹️
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mike79 (Feb 26, 2021)

Is it possible to be added to the reserves for this?


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			Is it possible to be added to the reserves for this?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65)*
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg *(Paid £65)*
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65)*
11. Cake* (Paid £65)*
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65)*
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando *(Paid £65)*
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Sawtooth
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65)*
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65)*
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65)*
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart *(Paid £65)*
51. Midnight
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65)*
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65)*
58. GG26 *(Paid £65)*
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65)*
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65)*
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65)*
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. PaddyC
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65)*
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65)*
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65)*
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £30)*
80. The Lion



Reserves (forum)

1. apj0524
2. Mike79
3. Orikoru
4. Bogie Boy

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

I will start a thread with details of the justgiving site shortly. This will be just for donations to the Help For Heroes charity, £25.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 3, 2021)

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve) 
9. Whereditgo (Pete)


----------



## Dando (Mar 3, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando (Andrew Barton)
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Whereditgo (Pete)
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hijack this but @Bdill93 your dad "papa dill" sounds like an 80's rapper


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			sorry to hijack this but @Bdill93 your dad "papa dill" sounds like an 80's rapper
		
Click to expand...

hahaha ive given him that swag name, unfortuantely, he doesnt carry himself round with a 6" gold chain  normally heard moaning about his back


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 5, 2021)

richart said:



			1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65)*
2. Paperboy
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65)*
11. Cake
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65)*
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982
22. Dando *(Paid £65)*
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Sawtooth
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65)*
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65)*
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65)*
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart *(Paid £65)*
51. Midnight
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65)*
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65)*
58. GG26
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65)*
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65)*
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65)*
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. PaddyC
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65)*
74. Radbourne2010
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £3*0*)*
80. The Lion



Reserves (forum)

1. apj0524
2. Mike79




Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

I will start a thread with details of the justgiving site shortly. This will be just for donations to the Help For Heroes charity, £25.
		
Click to expand...

Paid 👍 Thanks for sorting Richard


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 10, 2021)

Anyone looking to share a room on the Thursday night at all?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

Never done a meet before, but I would like to put my name down as a reserve for this. There is one caveat, I have my driving test booked at the end of April at the moment, I can't really commit to this until after then in case I fail again.   But as I'll only be on a reserve list for now, might as well stick me down.


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Never done a meet before, but I would like to put my name down as a reserve for this. There is one caveat, I have my driving test booked at the end of April at the moment, I can't really commit to this until after then in case I fail again.   But as I'll only be on a reserve list for now, might as well stick me down. 

Click to expand...

I will put you on the reserve list.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Never done a meet before, but I would like to put my name down as a reserve for this. There is one caveat, I have my driving test booked at the end of April at the moment, I can't really commit to this until after then in case I fail again.   But as I'll only be on a reserve list for now, might as well stick me down. 

Click to expand...

I can pick you up on my way through? Worst case scenario!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I can pick you up on my way through? Worst case scenario!
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind!

@richart Thanks - just tag me if I get bumped and need to pay you I guess. 😁


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's very kind!

@richart Thanks - just tag me if I get bumped and need to pay you I guess. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Upgraded to an estate for a reason 😂 and it wasn’t kids


----------



## Bogie Boy (Mar 23, 2021)

Please add me to the reserve list Richard. Hope to be able to play this year. Cheers. BB


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65)*
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65)*
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg *(Paid £65)*
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65)*
11. Cake* (Paid £65)*
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Traminator
15. Stu
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65)*
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65)*
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65)*
22. Dando *(Paid £65)*
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Sawtooth
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65)*
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65)*
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65)*
37. Pokerjoke
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart *(Paid £65)*
51. Midnight
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65)*
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65)*
58. GG26 *(Paid £65)*
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65)*
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65)*
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65)*
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. PaddyC
67. petema99
68. Sandy
69. Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65)*
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65)*
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65)*
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65)*
80. The Lion



Reserves (forum)

1. apj0524
2. Mike79
3. Orikoru
4. Bogie Boy

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

Donations to the Help for Heroes Charity of £25 can be made using this link


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Paid you and also done the just giving site.

Cheers Rich & Vicky


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 29, 2021)

Rich can you let me know how much I owe you for food only please.


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Rich can you let me know how much I owe you for food only please.
		
Click to expand...

£70.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 29, 2021)

richart said:



			£70.

Click to expand...

That's a LOT of roast potatoes!!!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2021)

drive4show said:



			That's a LOT of roast potatoes!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have seen you eat before.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 29, 2021)

drive4show said:



			That's a LOT of roast potatoes!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

not for Glyn!!


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65)*
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65)*
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850
5. JamesR
6. Imurg *(Paid £65)*
7. PhilThe Fragger
8. Pieman
9. SaintHacker
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65)*
11. Cake* (Paid £65)*
12. LiverpoolPhil
13. NW Jocko
14. Apj0524
15. StuartC
16. Duffers05
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65)*
18. Junior
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65)*
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65)*
22. Dando *(Paid £65)*
23. Srixon 1
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot
27. Sawtooth
28. Crow
29. Smiffy
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65)*
32. IanM
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65)*
34. wookie
35. Ser Shankalot
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65)*
37. Pokerjoke *Paid £65)*
38. Matty6
39. Twire
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC
42. Battle Back 1
43. Battle Back 2
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer)
49. LeeYates
50. Richart *(Paid £65)*
51. Midnight
52. Swinger
53. Shamalama
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65)*
56. Kraxx68
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65)*
58. GG26 *(Paid £65)*
59. Leftie
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65)*
62. 94Tegsi
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65)*
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65)*
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. PaddyC
67. petema99 *(Paid £65)*
68. Sandy
69. Mashleyr7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65)*
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65)*
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65)*
75. SILH
76. moogie
77. Blakey
78. TonyJ
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65)*
80. The Lion



Reserves (forum)


1. Mike79
2. Orikoru
3. Bogie Boy

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

Donations to the Help for Heroes Charity of £25 can be made using this link


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 5, 2021)

@richart can you add me to the reserves please Dad?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



@richart can you add me to the reserves please Dad? 

Click to expand...

And stock up the sand'n'seed boxes..
Hello Matey


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And stock up the sand'n'seed boxes..
Hello Matey

Click to expand...

I had a bet with myself that this would be bought up by you


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			I had a bet with myself that this would be bought up by you
		
Click to expand...

Supremely glad not to have disappointed


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Supremely glad not to have disappointed 

Click to expand...



Could have done with some sand and seed on the front 9 today, if I’m honest! 

Hope you are keeping well sir!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:





Could have done with some sand and seed on the front 9 today, if I’m honest!

Hope you are keeping well sir!
		
Click to expand...

As well as can be expected....hope you get in to H4H


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86
4. Jobr1850 *
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *
9. SaintHacker *
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *
13. NW Jocko *
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *
16. Duffers05 *
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65) **
18. Junior *
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot *
27. Sawtooth *
28. Crow *
29. Smiffy *
30. Homer
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie (food only)
35. Ser Shankalot *
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Matty6
39. Twire *
40. Paulw4701
41. JeremyC (food only)
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only)
50. Richart (Food only) *
51. Midnight
52. Swinger *
53. Shamalama *
54. TopoftheFlop
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge
66. PaddyC
67. petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy
69. MashleyR7.
70. TGR
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *
76. moogie
77. Blakey *
78. TonyJ (food only)
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)


1. Mike79
2. Orikoru
3. Bogie Boy
4. Aztecs27

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

Donations to the Help for Heroes Charity of £25 can be made using this link. *If you have not paid your just giving donation could you please do so as soon as possible. If you can not now play please advise me so I can move up the reserves.*


----------



## IanM (Apr 22, 2021)

paid my balance...otherwise I'll forget!


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 30, 2021)

Because I’m sad as hell I thought I’d look up my current playing handicap at Blackmoor. It doesn’t give many additional shots 😂 damn it


----------



## Crow (Apr 30, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Because I’m sad as hell I thought I’d look up my current playing handicap at Blackmoor. It doesn’t give many additional shots 😂 damn it
		
Click to expand...

I'd have expected the slope rating at Blackmoor to be higher than that.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 30, 2021)

Crow said:



			I'd have expected the slope rating at Blackmoor to be higher than that.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand all this slope ratings malarkey.
What does 113 mean in the overall scheme of things?

😱😱😱😱


----------



## Crow (Apr 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I don't understand all this slope ratings malarkey.
What does 113 mean in the overall scheme of things?

😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Dunno but my course, which is pretty open with not much in the way of bunkers, has slopes of 131 off the white and 128 off the yellow. I think Blackmoor has much more to catch out the higher handicap golfer.


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 30, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I don't understand all this slope ratings malarkey.
What does 113 mean in the overall scheme of things?

😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

From my understanding a 113 course would be an equal test for both scratch golfers and bogey golfers. As the slope number gets larger, the more shots a bogey golfer will need to compete with the scratch player.

Also interestingly - Blackmoors par is 69 but course rating is 70, ive not seen many courses near me have par below CR - I know CR and PAR are totally different concepts! Just most by me are course rated easier/ equal to par.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			From my understanding a 113 course would be an equal test for both scratch golfers and bogey golfers. As the slope number gets larger, the more shots a bogey golfer will need to compete with the scratch player.

Also interestingly - Blackmoors par is 69 but course rating is 70, ive not seen many courses near me have par below CR - I know CR and PAR are totally different concepts! Just most by me are course rated easier/ equal to par.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, and bogey golfers can definitely compete with scratch golfers. We only have two par fives, but five par 3's. The course is not easy though hence the course rating. In the old days off the white tees the CSS always was either 70 or 71. Last board competition out of 180 plus players only two managed a net 69, and one shot a 70. 

You need to plot your way round, avoid the heather, and keep the ball under the hole on the greens. Unlike a lot of courses short is better than long. You can run the ball into the greens, as there are no bunkers in front, only cut tight into the side of the greens. Being a good bunker player is definitely an advantage.


----------



## richart (May 4, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *
4. Jobr1850 *
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *
9. SaintHacker *
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *
13. NW Jocko *
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *
16. Duffers05 *
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65) **
18. Junior *
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Captainron
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd
26. Swingalot *
27. Sawtooth *
28. Crow *
29. Smiffy *
30. Mike79 *
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie (food only)
35. Ser Shankalot *
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Matty6 *
39. Twire *
40. Paulw4701 *
41. JeremyC (food only)
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only)
50. Richart (Food only) *
51. Midnight *
52. Swinger *
53. Shamalama *
54. TopoftheFlop *
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *
60. Njrose51
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *
66. PaddyC
67. petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy
69. MashleyR7.
70. Orikoru
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *
76. Bogey Boy
77. Blakey *
78. TonyJ (food only) *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)
1. Aztecs27
2. Moogie

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

Donations to the Help for Heroes Charity of £25 can be made using this link. *If you have not paid your just giving donation could you please do so as soon as possible. If you can not now play please advise me so I can move up the reserves.*


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2021)

richart said:



			You are right, and bogey golfers can definitely compete with scratch golfers. We only have two par fives, but five par 3's. The course is not easy though hence the course rating. In the old days off the white tees the CSS always was either 70 or 71. Last board competition out of 180 plus players only two managed a net 69, and one shot a 70. 

You need to plot your way round, avoid the heather, and keep the ball under the hole on the greens. Unlike a lot of courses short is better than long. You can run the ball into the greens, as there are no bunkers in front, only cut tight into the side of the greens. Being a good bunker player is definitely an advantage. 

Click to expand...

“Plot your way round”
“Avoid the heather”
“Keep the ball under the hole”
“Good bunker player”

Well that’s me Fraggered


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			“Plot your way round”
“Avoid the heather”
“Keep the ball under the hole”
“Good bunker player”

Well that’s me Fraggered
		
Click to expand...

It reads exactly like one of the course guides with the pro tips. "A straight shot is essential here." Cheers for that.


----------



## Grizzly (May 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It reads exactly like one of the course guides with the pro tips. "A straight shot is essential here." Cheers for that.
		
Click to expand...

Our pro did a series of videos along those lines for the 18 days leading out of lockdown.  I was so tempted to do my own parody;

"There's water left and trees right, so the top is definitely the percentage shot here"

"Give it a smack with the driver - at least you can't shank a driver!"


----------



## richart (May 5, 2021)

Thanks for the donations. Hopefully more to come over the next few days.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2021)

Chaser PM sent to all those who have yet to cough up the deposit

Does anyone know who TGR is

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (May 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Chaser PM sent to all those who have yet to cough up the deposit

Does anyone know who TGR is

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I will do mine over the weekend. Apologies but have been waiting to see how the eye injections go and whether I can still see well enough to play ok


----------



## richart (May 7, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I will do mine over the weekend. Apologies but have been waiting to see how the eye injections go and whether I can still see well enough to play ok
		
Click to expand...

 Really hope you can make it Chris.  Don't want to lose a past champion !


----------



## AAC (May 7, 2021)

richart said:



			Really hope you can make it Chris.  Don't want to lose a past champion !
		
Click to expand...

Put Chris in the past champion/legends fourball to officially start the day, ala the masters.  Job done


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 7, 2021)

AAC said:



			Put Chris in the past champion/legends fourball to officially start the day, ala the masters.  Job done 

Click to expand...

Chris can play with me if he's brave enough #pastchampion


----------



## richart (May 7, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *
4. Jobr1850 *
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *
9. SaintHacker *
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *
13. NW Jocko *
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *(Paid £65) **
16. Duffers05 *(Paid £65)* *
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65) **
18. Junior *
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Captainron *
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *(Paid £30) **
24. Qwerty
25. Chrisd *
26. Swingalot *(Paid £65)* *
27. Sawtooth *
28. Crow *
29. Smiffy *
30. Mike79 *
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie (food only) *
35. Ser Shankalot *
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Matty6 *
39. Twire  *(Paid £65)**
40. Paulw4701 *(Paid £65)* *
41. JeremyC (food only)
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only)
50. Richart (Food only) *
51. Midnight *
52. Swinger *
53. Shamalama *
54. TopoftheFlop *
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *
60. Aztecs27
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *
66. PaddyC
67. petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy *(Paid £65)*
69. MashleyR7. *
70. Orikoru
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *(Paid £65) **
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *
76. Bogie Boy
77. Blakey *
78. TonyJ (food only) *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion *

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)

1. Moogie

Reserves (guests of forumers)

1. Liverpoolphil (Daz Behan)
2. Old Skier
3. Dando
4. Smiffy (Ray Taylor)
5. ArnoldArmChewer
6. Bdill93 (papa dill)
7. Nick Papas
8. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
9. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

I have started a reserve list and will intially give preference to forumers. Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs so be patient ! If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

Donations to the Help for Heroes Charity of £25 can be made using this link. *If you have not paid your just giving donation could you please do so as soon as possible. If you can not now play please advise me so I can move up the reserves.*


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 7, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Chris can play with me if he's brave enough #pastchampion 

Click to expand...

So am I in that four ball too?


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2021)

Donation made Rich, thanks for all you (and everyone else) does for H4H


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 11, 2021)

Apologies for riding on the back of this H4H thread - but if any are interested in supporting a local fundraising effort commemorating the 100th anniversary of Royal British Legion...these lads and supporters have been walking past our front door twice a day six days a week since late Feb with their 35lb Bergens on their backs. I believe they might just about be done but sure they’d appreciate every penny of support they get.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/farnham-...gn=p_cp_url&utm_medium=os&utm_source=customer


----------



## richart (May 13, 2021)

Disappointingly there are five players I have heard nothing from since they put there name down to play months ago.

If you are one of them please contact me, otherwise I will assume you do not want to play and give your space to a reserve. You have been warned.

Please note monies due to me for food and golf are due by the end of this month, £30, and end of August £35. If you do not have my bank details please pm me.


----------



## The Lion (May 14, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			This one? https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/surrey/farnham/farnham.html

If I’m coming down myself, might as well book where some others will be!
		
Click to expand...

Hi everyone

I hope you’re all well.

Finally looking at getting everything sorted for this.

Next up is booking a hotel, and so would like to double confirm that it’s Premier Inn you’re all staying in - as in this earlier post? Plus which nights are you all staying - Thursday, or Friday for food and drinks after H4H? Or both?

I’m new to all this, so want to get to know people, thus want to choose the best night(s) to meet everyone 🍻 

And...is anyone still thinking of doing other courses too please? Broadstone was mentioned, along with other options iirc. 

Best wishes
The Lion 🦁


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2021)

Yes, that’s the hotel.

Some of us will be staying on the Thursday night, have 1 or 2 soft drinks before having an early night*

* some of this statement is untrue


----------



## The Lion (May 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			Yes, that’s the hotel.

Some of us will be staying on the Thursday night, have 1 or 2 soft drinks before having an early night*

* some of this statement is untrue
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Don’t you mean “all” this statement though 😉


----------



## Bdill93 (May 14, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Thanks. Don’t you mean “all” this statement though 😉
		
Click to expand...

No - we are staying there


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Thanks. Don’t you mean “all” this statement though 😉
		
Click to expand...

to some people, pints of stella are soft drinks


----------



## Captainron (May 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			to some people, pints of stella are soft drinks
		
Click to expand...

@Stuart_C is a case in point.....


----------



## SaintHacker (May 14, 2021)

richart said:



			If you do not have my bank details please pm me.

Click to expand...

I have but you didnt reply, assumed that meant you were paying mine for me😉😂👍


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi everyone

I hope you’re all well.

Finally looking at getting everything sorted for this.

Next up is booking a hotel, and so would like to double confirm that it’s Premier Inn you’re all staying in - as in this earlier post? Plus which nights are you all staying - Thursday, or Friday for food and drinks after H4H? Or both?

I’m new to all this, so want to get to know people, thus want to choose the best night(s) to meet everyone 🍻

And...is anyone still thinking of doing other courses too please? Broadstone was mentioned, along with other options iirc.

Best wishes
The Lion 🦁
		
Click to expand...

Haven't done mine yet as I'll be doing it this payday, but I'll be looking to book the Thursday & Friday night so I can drive down the night before. Rather than drive down at 6am, because sod that.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Haven't done mine yet as I'll be doing it this payday, but I'll be looking to book the Thursday & Friday night so I can drive down the night before. Rather than drive down at 6am, because sod that.
		
Click to expand...

Im there Thursday night - driving home after the day of golf though!


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Im there Thursday night - driving home after the day of golf though!
		
Click to expand...

I figured there would be a few drinks in it. 👀


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I figured there would be a few drinks in it. 👀
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, but ive got a pregnant wife at home


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Ahh, but ive got a pregnant wife at home 

Click to expand...

I might do by then, just need to make sure I book the non-refundable hotel room first..


----------



## Bdill93 (May 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I might do by then, just need to make sure I book the non-refundable hotel room first..
		
Click to expand...

Baby buddies


----------



## richart (May 28, 2021)

I need first payment for golf and food at Blackmoor by the end of the month. £30 or £65 if you want to pay in full. Same bank details for those that have them from last year.

If you didn't play last year, or have lost bank details, please drop me a pm and I will confirm them.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## richart (May 29, 2021)

richart said:



			1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *
4. Jobr1850 *
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *
9. SaintHacker *
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *(Paid £30)**
13. NW Jocko *
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *(Paid £65) **
16. Duffers05 *(Paid £65)* *
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65) **
18. Junior *
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Captainron *
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *(Paid £30) **
24. Old Skier guest *(Paid £65) **
25. Chrisd *
26. Swingalot *(Paid £65)* *
27. Sawtooth *
28. Crow *(Paid £65) ***
29. Smiffy *
30. Mike79 *
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie (food only) *
35. Ser Shankalot *(Paid £30)**
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Matty6 *
39. Twire  *(Paid £65)**
40. Paulw4701 *(Paid £65)* *
41. JeremyC (food only)
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only)
50. Richart (Food only) *
51. Midnight *
52. Swinger *
53. Shamalama *
54. TopoftheFlop *
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *(Paid £65)**
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *(Paid £65)**
60. Aztecs27 *(Paid £35)**
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *
66. PaddyC *
67. petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy *(Paid £65)*
69. MashleyR7. *
70. Orikoru *(Paid £30)* *
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *(Paid £65) **
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *(Paid £65)**
76. Bogie Boy
77. Blakey *
78. TonyJ (food only) *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion *
81. Liverpoolphil guest
82. Dando guest
83. Smiffy guest (Ray Taylor)
84. ArnoldArmChewer guest

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)
1. Jimmy_T
2. Moogie
3.Qwerty

Reserves (guests of forumers)
1. Bdill93 (papa dill)
2. Nick Papas
3. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
4. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players.

Guests will be welcome and as we always get a lot of drop outs for one reason or another, expect most if not all to get a game. Last year we had over 20 drop outs . If you would like to bring a guest please add to guest reserve list. I may also be able to get a few more spaces from Blackmoor nearer the time.

I have started to receive payments for golf and food at Blackmoor. £65 in total. If you would like to pay and don't have my bank details drop me a pm. The bank details are the same as last year, so those that have them please use again.

Donations to the Help for Heroes Charity of £25 can be made using this link*.*

Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2021)

Come on Rich. 

Swing the axe, I've got money ready to send 🤣🤣


----------



## richart (May 29, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Come on Rich.

Swing the axe, I've got money ready to send 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I have done the first cut. Felt good !! Only one reserve in front of you now, so I am sure your guest will get a game.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2021)

richart said:



			I have done the first cut. Felt good !! Only one reserve in front of you now, so I am sure your guest will get a game.

Click to expand...

I'll make him a profile for next year 🤣🤣


----------



## Jimmy_T (May 29, 2021)

Hi Richart,

Please add me to the reserves list. Money available in full if a space opens up,

James


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 30, 2021)

Rich, have paid in full now, pinged you as well, cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Rich, have paid in full now, pinged you as well, cheers 

Click to expand...

You bringing the other reprobate with you?


----------



## Ser Shankalot (May 30, 2021)

Rich - made my payment today. Cheers.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 31, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			You bringing the other reprobate with you? 

Click to expand...

Just me again sadly, Dave's given up golf for life it looks like.. i've tried to entice him, but no luck.  So i will be the only Geordie on tour again!!


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Jimmy_T said:



			Hi Richart,

Please add me to the reserves list. Money available in full if a space opens up,

James
		
Click to expand...

You have been added as first forum reserve James.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for all the payments. Keep them coming.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Just me again *sadly, Dave's given up golf for life it looks like*.. i've tried to entice him, but no luck.  So i will be the only Geordie on tour again!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Stu, give the old bugger my regards if you see him.  

Be good to see you again.  Curry?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 1, 2021)

Paid the balance of £65 today Rich.

Played Blackmoor last Wednesday and the course was in great condition. 32 points not too shabby , an eagle on the 8th helped. 😉


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2021)

sawtooth said:



			Paid the balance of £65 today Rich.

Played Blackmoor last Wednesday and the course was in great condition. 32 points not too shabby , an eagle on the 8th helped. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Sean. Pretty good score as course is not playing easy.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 1, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry to hear that Stu, give the old bugger my regards if you see him. 

Be good to see you again.  Curry? 

Click to expand...

i'll be seeing him soon enough and let him know.  Curry, depends on where i am? as i am not staying too long down south, just there for the golf & catch up with you southerners


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2021)

hi Rich,

donation and first payment for my guest has been paid.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 2, 2021)

Sorry for the delay Rich, not been on here much. £65 just sent. Cheers


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 3, 2021)

Morning Rich, £30 sent, thanks


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *(Paid £65)**
4. Jobr1850 *
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *(Paid £65)**
9. SaintHacker *(Paid £30)**
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *(Paid £30)**
13. NW Jocko *
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *(Paid £65) **
16. Duffers05 *(Paid £65)* *
17. Anotherdouble (*Paid £65) **
18. Junior *(Paid £65)**
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Captainron *
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *(Paid £30) **
24. Old Skier guest *(Paid £65) **
25. Chrisd *
26. Swingalot *(Paid £65)* *
27. Sawtooth *(Paid £65)**
28. Crow *(Paid £65) **
29. Smiffy *
30. Mike79 *(Paid £65)**
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie (food only) *
35. Ser Shankalot *(Paid £30)**
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Matty6 *
39. Twire  *(Paid £65)**
40. Paulw4701 *(Paid £65)* *
41. JeremyC (food only)
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only)
50. Richart (Food only) *
51. Midnight *
52. Swinger * (Paid £65) **
53. Shamalama* (Paid £65) **
54. TopoftheFlop *
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *(Paid £65)**
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *(Paid £65)**
60. Aztecs27 *(Paid £35)**
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *(Paid £65)**
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *(Paid £65)**
66. PaddyC *
67. petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy *(Paid £65)*
69. MashleyR7. *
70. Orikoru *(Paid £30)* *
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *(Paid £65) **
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *(Paid £65)**
76. Bogie Boy
77. Blakey *
78. TonyJ (food only) *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion *(Paid £30)**
81. Jimmy_T* (Paid £30) **
82. Dando guest* (Paid £30) **
83. Smiffy guest (Ray Taylor)
84. ArnoldArmChewer guest *(Paid £65) **

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)
1. Dufferman
2. Moogie
3. Qwerty

Reserves (guests of forumers)
1. Bdill93 (papa dill)
2. Nick Papas
3. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
4. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players and payers ! If there are any mistakes please advise.

If you haven't made a payment yet for golf and food to me, please do so asap ! PM me for bank details if you don't have them from last year.


----------



## richart (Jun 7, 2021)

Just an update for members of Blackmoor. The cost of food for the day is £30, and I will need to collect in advance by payment to my bank account. Please pm for details


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 7, 2021)

@richart can you pm bank details please


----------



## richart (Jun 9, 2021)

Still quite a few need to pay their initial payment to me asap. Thanks to those that have paid recently or requested bank details.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 10, 2021)

Full payment sent via bank transfer.


----------



## richart (Jun 10, 2021)

We have just had the English Seniors Amateur Stroke Play Championships at Blackmoor. First two rounds shared with The Army Club and last round at Blackmoor. 

Trevor Foster who was sharing the lead after two rounds bemoaned the fact he couldn't hole a putt at Blackmoor, despite the greens being the best he had ever played on in this Country. High praise indeed.

The winner after three rounds, defending champion Rupert Kellock compared the course to a mini version of his club. High praise again seeing he is a member of Sunningdale.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 10, 2021)

richart said:



			We have just had the English Seniors Amateur Stroke Play Championships at Blackmoor. First two rounds shared with The Army Club and last round at Blackmoor.

Trevor Foster who was sharing the lead after two rounds bemoaned the fact he couldn't hole a putt at Blackmoor, despite the greens being the best he had ever played on in this Country. High praise indeed.
		
Click to expand...

That's praise indeed, having played against Trevor a couple of times he never stops talking about himself 😂. He is an accomplished greenkeeper or probably retired now 😉


----------



## AAC (Jun 11, 2021)

Rich

I found your bank details so have paid in full for my guest + paid his donation on the justgiving site.

Thanks again for all your hard work, the day is sure to be a great success & will I hope raise lots of money


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2021)

Can I get all the first payments due at the end of May paid to me as soon as possible please. 

We have a decent waiting list, but they will need notice if they are to play. Anyone that can not now play needs to let me know now.

Chasing payments is getting to be a pain in the derriere.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 15, 2021)

richart said:



			Can I get all the first payments due at the end of May paid to me as soon as possible please.

We have a decent waiting list, but they will need notice if they are to play. Anyone that can not now play needs to let me know now.

Chasing payments is getting to be a pain in the derriere.

Click to expand...

Richard, if you need any assistance, just shout 👍


----------



## richart (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks for recent payments.

Keep them coming otherwise I will have to set Fragger on you.


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *(Paid £65)**
4. Jobr1850 *(Paid £65) **
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *(Paid £65)**
9. SaintHacker *(Paid £30)**
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *(Paid £30)**
13. NW Jocko *(Paid £65) **
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *(Paid £65) **
16. Duffers05 *(Paid £65)* *
17. Bratty
18. Junior *(Paid £65)**
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Dufferman* (Paid £65) **
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *(Paid £30) **
24. Old Skier guest *(Paid £65) **
25. Chrisd *(Paid £65)**
26. Swingalot *(Paid £65)* *
27. Sawtooth *(Paid £65)**
28. Crow *(Paid £65) **
29. Smiffy *
30. Mike79 *(Paid £65)**
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie *(Paid £25 food only)* *
35. Ser Shankalot *(Paid £30)**
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Matty6 *(Paid £65)* *
39. Twire  *(Paid £65)**
40. Paulw4701 *(Paid £65)* *
41. JeremyC *(Paid £25 food only) **
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Mike Harris GM1
45. GM2
46. GM3
47. GM4
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only) *(Paid food only £25) **
50. Richart *(Paid £25 food only)* *
51. Midnight *(Paid £65)**
52. Swinger * (Paid £65) **
53. Shamalama* (Paid £65) **
54. TopoftheFlop *(Paid £65)**
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *(Paid £65)**
57. Backwoodsman *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *(Paid £65)**
60. Aztecs27 *(Paid £35)**
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *(Paid £65)**
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *(Paid £65)**
66. PaddyC *(Paid £65)**
67. petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy *(Paid £65)*
69. MashleyR7 *(Paid £65)* *
70. Orikoru *(Paid £65)* *
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *(Paid £65) **
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *(Paid £65)**
76. 
77. Blakey *(Paid £65)**
78. TonyJ *(Paid £25 food only)* *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion *(Paid £65)**
81. Jimmy_T* (Paid £30) **
82. Dando guest* (Paid £30) **
83. Smiffy guest (Ray Taylor)
84. ArnoldArmChewer guest *(Paid £65) **

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)
1. AnotherDouble *
2. Moogie

Reserves (guests of forumers)
1. Bdill93 (papa dill)
2. Nick Papas
3. Richart (Geoff Reeve)
4. Wherediditgo (Pete)


Updated list of players and payers ! If there are any mistakes please advise.


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the recent payments. Still some more due. You know who you are.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 2, 2021)

Here's someone who's organising this massive gathering, probably spending endless hours to get things in place whilst the rest of us simply have to take 30 sec to send over money, show up on the day and enjoy it. And there's some people who are now over a month late with payment. It's mind boggling to me. You sure do have the patience of an angel, Rich. I'll give you that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 2, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Here's someone who's organising this massive gathering, probably spending endless hours to get things in place whilst the rest of us simply have to take 30 sec to send over money, show up on the day and enjoy it. And there's some people who are now over a month late with payment. It's mind boggling to me. You sure do have the patience of an angel, Rich. I'll give you that.
		
Click to expand...

It’s because it’s for charity 
If it was just a forum event they probably would have been scrubbed by now.
Shockingly disrespectful


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2021)

Could I get those that have not paid for their golf and food in full to me, £65, pay their balance by the end of this month.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Bratty (Aug 3, 2021)

Rich, if I pay you £100 now, can I jump the queue and go in at spot 17...? 🤣


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Rich, if I pay you £100 now, can I jump the queue and go in at spot 17...? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I could raise more money by getting other players to pay for you not to play.

Forumers do get preference over guests, so I am sure I could squeeze you in before the day. Blackmoor does have a new 'no swearing rule' though.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 3, 2021)

richart said:



			I could raise more money by getting other players to pay for you not to play.

Forumers do get preference over guests, so I am sure I could squeeze you in before the day. Blackmoor does have a new 'no swearing rule' though.

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha .....  & I don't even know who you are....  hahaha


----------



## Bratty (Aug 4, 2021)

richart said:



			I could raise more money by getting other players to pay for you not to play.

Forumers do get preference over guests, so I am sure I could squeeze you in before the day. Blackmoor does have a new 'no swearing rule' though.

Click to expand...

Rich, you may be on to something!! 🤣 Please add me to the reserved list. Would love to play and catch up with so many people I've not seen in years.
If I make it on, maybe raise money by having people pay you to NOT be paired with me? 😉
I'm a changed man on the swearing front too. Ask JustOne following our rounds at Cooden. I will pay between £1 and £5 to the charity every time I swear on the golf course (words carry different values!).
Swearing at Smiffy is free though, right?


----------



## Bratty (Aug 4, 2021)

2blue said:



			Ha ha ha .....  & I don't even know who you are....  hahaha
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't worry... you soon will! 😆


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 4, 2021)

richart said:



			I could raise more money by getting other players to pay for you not to play.

Forumers do get preference over guests, so I am sure I could squeeze you in before the day. Blackmoor does have a new '*no swearing rule*' though.

Click to expand...

Can I get my money back then as I won't be able to attend?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Can I get my money back then as I won't be able to attend? 

Click to expand...

Yeah same here.


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2021)

1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *(Paid £65)**
4. Jobr1850 *(Paid £65) **
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *(Paid £65)**
9. Dave Sanders* (Paid) **
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *(Paid £65)**
13. NW Jocko *(Paid £65) **
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *(Paid £65) **
16. Duffers05 *(Paid £65)* *
17. Bratty *(Paid £65) **
18. Junior *(Paid £65)**
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Dufferman* (Paid £65) **
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *(Paid £65) **
24. Old Skier guest *(Paid £65) **
25. Chrisd *(Paid £65)**
26. Swingalot *(Paid £65)* *
27. Sawtooth *(Paid £65)**
28. Crow *(Paid £65) **
29. Smiffy* (Paid £65)* *
30. Mike79 *(Paid £65)**
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie *(Paid £25 food only)* *
35. Ser Shankalot *(Paid £65)**
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Dave Sanders guest* (Paid £65) **
39. Twire  *(Paid £65)**
40. Paulw4701 *(Paid £65)* *
41. JeremyC *(Paid £25 food only) **
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Martin Bates (Ser Shankalot guest) *(Paid £65)**
45. Optom *(Paid £65) **
46. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
47. Dennis Pymm (Blackmoor Captain)*(Paid £25 food only)*
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only) *(Paid food only £25) **
50. Richart *(Paid £25 food only)* *
51. Midnight *(Paid £65)**
52. Swinger * (Paid £65) **
53. Shamalama* (Paid £65) **
54. TopoftheFlop *(Paid £65)**
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *(Paid £65)**
57. Teegirl *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *(Paid £65)**
60. Aztecs27 *(Paid £65)**
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *(Paid £65)**
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *(Paid £65)**
66. PaddyC *(Paid £65)**
67. Petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy *(Paid £65) **
69. MashleyR7 *(Paid £65)* *
70. Orikoru *(Paid £65)* *
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *(Paid £65) **
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *(Paid £65)**
76. Geoff Reeve *(Paid £25 food only) **
77. Blakey *(Paid £65)**
78. TonyJ *(Paid £25 food only)* *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion *(Paid £65)**
81. Kevin Quinn (Blackmoor Vice-Captain)* (Paid £25 food only)*
82. Dando guest* (Paid £65) **
83. Smiffy guest (Ray Taylor) *(Paid £65) **
84. ArnoldArmChewer guest *(Paid £65) **

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)

Reserves (guests of forumers)


Updated list of players and payers ! If there are any mistakes please advise.

Everyone is now paid up in full.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 10, 2021)

Just sent remaining balance sir. Should really try and have a round or two soon. Otherwise it Might be a long day for me and those unlucky to be paired with me


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2021)

Nearly all reserves have a place now, but if anyone, forumer or guest, wants to b added to reserve list there is a good chance you will get a game.


----------



## teegirl (Aug 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Nearly all reserves have a place now, but if anyone, forumer or guest, wants to b added to reserve list there is a good chance you will get a game.

Click to expand...

Late arrival.... any room for a little one? 🤞


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2021)

teegirl said:



			Late arrival.... any room for a little one? 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I will drop you a pm with details later today. Rich


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2021)

teegirl said:



			Late arrival.... any room for a little one? 🤞
		
Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 28, 2021)

Apologies for the late sorting out Rich, but have just sent across mine and Ray's payments. Both looking forward to it mate, late tee off time if possible as it's a right rat run to Blackmoor from here.......


----------



## Crow (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi Rich, ditto on a later tee time please as I'm travelling down and back on the day.


----------



## Optom (Aug 31, 2021)

Can I be added to the reserve list please


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2021)

We will be having a raffle again this year, so could players try and bring a raffle prize with them. Golf balls, gloves etc as well as booze always popular. Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2021)

richart said:



			We will be having a raffle again this year, so could players try and bring a raffle prize with them. Golf balls, gloves etc as well as booze always popular. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I had a sleeve of ProV1's earmarked for this, but stupidly lost them yesterday afternoon
😢😢😢


----------



## Bratty (Sep 16, 2021)

richart said:



			We will be having a raffle again this year, so could players try and bring a raffle prize with them. Golf balls, gloves etc as well as booze always popular. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

See my comment in the auction thread, @richart. I'll see what else I can scratch up.


----------



## Dando (Sep 16, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I had a sleeve of ProV1's earmarked for this, but stupidly lost them yesterday afternoon
😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

was that on the putting green?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			was that on the putting green? 

Click to expand...

Well it is treelined and surrounded by gorse 😢😢😢


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Well it is treelined and surrounded by gorse 😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

You didn't tell me your course has gorse.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi Rich, if possible could I have a later tee time please as coming up on the day from Dorset.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Unfortunately GM can not put up any players this year, so I have at least two spaces available.

Any forumers, or guests fancy a great day out ?


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

If anyone needs an early or late start let me know. Otherwise it will be luck of the draw.

So far I have had the following requests:

Kraxx68 - early
Battle Back X 2 - late
Liverpoolphil - early (scorer)
Sawtooth - early (scorer)
Ser Shankalot + guest + Optom - late
Smiffy - late
Leftie - late
Bratty - early
Srixon1 - late
Crow - late
Aztecs- late (but would like a crowd to watch him tee off)
Oxfordcomma - late
Paddyc - late

I have probably missed some requests so please post on here if I have.

Imagine those travelling long distance on the day would prefer a later start ?

Tee times are from 8.30 through to just after 10.00. Last tee time 10.10 as we will be going out every ten minutes.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 20, 2021)

Early one for me please, Rich, as the M25 is a lottery the longer I leave it! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Midnight (Sep 20, 2021)

richart said:



			If anyone needs an early or late start let me know. Otherwise it will be luck of the draw.

So far I have had the following requests:

Kraxx68 - early
Battle Back X 2 - late
Liverpoolphil - late
Ser Shankalot + guest - late
Smiffy - late
Leftie - late

I have probably missed some requests so please post on here if I have.

Imagine those travelling long distance on the day would prefer a later start ?

Tee times are from 8.30 through to just before 10.30
		
Click to expand...


Mate,

Anytime for me, I'm coming off nights so don't make any difference mate. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Mate,

Anytime for me, I'm coming off nights so don't make any difference mate. 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Can you help with registration ? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2021)

Rich, me and duffers are staying over after Blackmoor so slot us in wherever. 

We don't have to play together neither if you want to split us up, as long as we're not to far apart.

Many thanks


----------



## Junior (Sep 21, 2021)

Only request is me and NW Jocko are travelling together so it would be good to be in the same group or around the same time.  Cheers


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2021)

Mid to late start would be good for me thanks.


----------



## IanM (Sep 21, 2021)

Staying in Elstead night before, about 30 mins away, so flexible... but prefer first half of the draw!


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 21, 2021)

I will be staying over night and travelling home so would also prefer the first half of the draw


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2021)

Please only advise me if you *really* need an early or late start for travel reasons. Otherwise it will be luck of the draw.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2021)

I hate early tee off times. Fairways are still generally damp from the overnight dew and I'm hard pushed to put it out there 300


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I hate early tee off times. Fairways are still generally damp from the overnight dew and I'm hard pushed to put it out there 300
		
Click to expand...

since when have you started hitting fairways?


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I hate early tee off times. Fairways are still generally damp from the overnight dew and I'm hard pushed to put it out there 150QUOTE] Fixed that for you.

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			since when have you started hitting fairways?
		
Click to expand...

 As long as the fairways are just in front of the tee he can hit them.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2021)

What is this fairways stuff


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2021)

Update on the day whilst I remember.

Club, Pro shop will be open from 07.30. Halfway hut will be open from 10.00ish. Try the sausage rolls they are lovely, but you will need to eat on the hoof. Need to be round in four hours.

Bacon rolls, coffee, tea on arrival. Lunch will be two course carvery, beef and gammon and apple crumble and custard for pudding. Any special dietary requirements please advise asap. Two portions of everything doesn't count Stu.

We will have a silent auction this year, as well as a live one with Mark Head. Also a raffle so bring raffle prizes with you. Anything too good for raffle will be added to auction.

I have requested white tees, and there will be prizes for nearest the pin in two at the first (short par 4 with a ditch across fairway at 230 yards. Don't say I didn't warn you), and nearest the pin on the 9th. No long drive just to annoy Swinger. There will be starters at both the 1st and 10th, who will explain the internal out of bounds on 4 and 10. I will try and put a Blackmoor member or forumer that knows the course well in each group. The routing can be a bit tricky at times.

Cash or cards are fine in the clubhouse and pro shop, and please bring some cash for competition entry and raffle. The girls on reception will happily fleece you off your money (all in a good cause)

Any queries, please ask on here.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			What is this fairways stuff
		
Click to expand...

 It is that tiny strip of land between all the heather.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 21, 2021)

richart said:



			Can you help with registration ? Asking for a friend.

Click to expand...

It will be my pleasure mate 😂😂👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 21, 2021)

Me too please, if possible (sorry dad)


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Me too please, if possible (sorry dad)
		
Click to expand...

 Early or late son ?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2021)

Rich, just wondering if you're going to be out early with your group of "Home insulation nutters" blocking up the M25 on the morning of H4H - I'm sure I saw you on the news superglued to the tarmac?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

Would love a middle or later time purely because I hate getting up early, but obviously not a priority as not really travel related as you said.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 22, 2021)

richart said:



			Early or late son ?
		
Click to expand...

Later please dad. Doesn’t have to be the last one, just not first off (mostly because it’s been a while since I swung a club in anger and don’t want a large gallery watching me top it into the ditch 😂…but I’ll also struggle to get there for an 8:30 tee time)


----------



## GG26 (Sep 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Would love a middle or later time purely because I hate getting up early, but obviously not a priority as not really travel related as you said. 

Click to expand...

You’ll be off first then 🤣


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 22, 2021)

Happy to go whenever Rich


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 22, 2021)

I just feel for the guys who get drawn with me if im honest.....


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Rich, just wondering if you're going to be out early with your group of "Home insulation nutters" blocking up the M25 on the morning of H4H - I'm sure I saw you on the news superglued to the tarmac?
		
Click to expand...

Lets's hope they don't hold you up for your 8.30 tee off.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2021)

We are back up to a full house of 84 players.


----------



## AAC (Sep 22, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I just feel for the guys who get drawn with me if im honest..... 

Click to expand...

My guest is one of the most encouraging people I have ever played with (unlike me ), so if you need players to help you along we are them, just don't get intimidated by how far he hits the ball !


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2021)

Somewhere around when @Papas1982 is teeing off as I’ll be travelling with him from the Purple Palace Farnham in the morning. 
Please!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2021)

I suppose it could be useful to put me and my chauffeur relatively close as he hates hanging around......


----------



## Dando (Sep 22, 2021)

Can I be awkward and say I’m not fussed when I tee off?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can I be awkward and say I’m not fussed when I tee off?
		
Click to expand...

Why change the habit of a lifetime


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can I be awkward and say I’m not fussed when I tee off?
		
Click to expand...

It's not what time it's how many times 😖


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2021)

Cub is doing the draw this year, and she only recognises the words early and late. Anything else will be ignored.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm coming down on the morning Rich so late would be great please?


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2021)

richart said:



			1. Blue In Munich  (*Paid £65) **
2. Paperboy* (Paid £65) **
3. SteveW86 *(Paid £65)**
4. Jobr1850 *(Paid £65) **
5. JamesR *(Paid £65) **
6. Imurg *(Paid £65) **
7. PhilThe Fragger *(Paid £65) **
8. Pieman *(Paid £65)**
9. Dave Sanders
10. Lilyhawk *(Paid £65) **
11. Cake* (Paid £65) **
12. LiverpoolPhil *(Paid £65)**
13. NW Jocko *(Paid £65) **
14. Apj0524* (Paid £65) **
15. StuartC *(Paid £65) **
16. Duffers05 *(Paid £65)* *
17. Bratty *(Paid £65) **
18. Junior *(Paid £65)**
19. PNWokingham* (Paid £65) **
20. Dufferman* (Paid £65) **
21. Papas1982 *(Paid £65) **
22. Dando *(Paid £65) **
23. Srixon 1 *(Paid £65) **
24. Old Skier guest *(Paid £65) **
25. Chrisd *(Paid £65)**
26. Swingalot *(Paid £65)* *
27. Sawtooth *(Paid £65)**
28. Crow *(Paid £65) **
29. Smiffy* (Paid £65)* *
30. Mike79 *(Paid £65)**
31. ArnoldArmChewer *(Paid £65) **
32. IanM *(Paid £65) **
33. Whereditgo *(Paid £65) **
34. wookie *(Paid £25 food only)* *
35. Ser Shankalot *(Paid £65)**
36. Old Skier *(Paid £65) **
37. Pokerjoke *(Paid £65) **
38. Dave Sanders guest
39. Twire  *(Paid £65)**
40. Paulw4701 *(Paid £65)* *
41. JeremyC *(Paid £25 food only) **
42. Battle Back 1 N/A
43. Battle Back 2 N/A
44. Martin Bates (Ser Shankalot guest) *(Paid £65)**
45. Optom *(Paid £65) **
46. John Carpenter (H4H) N/A
47. Dennis Pymm (Blackmoor Captain)
48. Mark Head (Auctioneer) N/A
49. LeeYates (food only) *(Paid food only £25) **
50. Richart *(Paid £25 food only)* *
51. Midnight *(Paid £65)**
52. Swinger * (Paid £65) **
53. Shamalama* (Paid £65) **
54. TopoftheFlop *(Paid £65)**
55. DeanoMK *(Paid £65) **
56. Kraxx68 *(Paid £65)**
57. Teegirl *(Paid £65) **
58. GG26 *(Paid £65) **
59. Leftie *(Paid £65)**
60. Aztecs27 *(Paid £65)**
61. Patster1969* (Paid £65) **
62. 94Tegsi *(Paid £65)**
63. Oxfordcomma *(Paid £65) **
64. FELL75 *(Paid £65) **
65. Need_My_Wedge *(Paid £65)**
66. PaddyC *(Paid £65)**
67. Petema99 *(Paid £65) **
68. Sandy *(Paid £65)*
69. MashleyR7 *(Paid £65)* *
70. Orikoru *(Paid £65)* *
71. mikejohnchapman *(Paid £65) **
72. Grizzly *(Paid £65) **
73. Yandabrown *(Paid £65) **
74. Radbourne2010 *(Paid £65) **
75. SILH *(Paid £65)**
76. Geoff Reeve *(Paid £25 food only) **
77. Blakey *(Paid £65)**
78. TonyJ *(Paid £25 food only)* *
79. Bdill93 *(Paid £65) **
80. The Lion *(Paid £65)**
81. Kevin Quinn (Blackmoor Vice-Captain)
82. Dando guest* (Paid £65) **
83. Smiffy guest (Ray Taylor) *(Paid £65) **
84. ArnoldArmChewer guest *(Paid £65) **

** This means Just Giving donation of £25 has been paid.*



Reserves (forum)

Reserves (guests of forumers)


Updated list of players and payers ! If there are any mistakes please advise.
		
Click to expand...

Current runners and riders. Due to no GM staffers this year I have managed to get the Blackmoor Captain and Vice-Captain to play.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 23, 2021)

Me & Pokerjoke are sharing at the Purple Palace so a similar time would be great 👌


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Me & Pokerjoke are sharing at the Purple Palace so a similar time would be great 👌
		
Click to expand...

You two, just get a room…………

Oh wait a minute ………😂😂


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Can I just say I’m not fussed where I play my second shots from
		
Click to expand...

That's what we like to hear.
Confidence.
Confidence is key.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 26, 2021)

I request a two shot penalty to be applied to PNWokingham, based on the evidence of a practice round! 🤣


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2021)

Bratty said:



			I request a two shot penalty to be applied to PNWokingham, based on the evidence of a practice round! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

and Swinger and Shamalama . 😆


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2021)

Bratty said:



			I request a two shot penalty to be applied to PNWokingham, based on the evidence of a practice round! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure his 18 points today will give him much confidence.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 26, 2021)

richart said:



			Not sure his 18 points today will give him much confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Just lulling you all in to lower the odds!


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Just lulling you all in to lower the odds!
		
Click to expand...

You could be the Foinavon of the HFH day.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 27, 2021)

richart said:



			Cub is doing the draw this year, and she only recognises the words early and late. Anything else will be ignored.

Click to expand...

Rich what does Cub define as early and late. If I was to say sometime  around 10/10.30 is that classed as late?


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2021)

paddyc said:



			Rich what does Cub define as early and late. If I was to say sometime  around 10/10.30 is that classed as late?
		
Click to expand...

8.30 early, 10 late. Last tee time is 10.10 as we are going off every ten minutes from two tees.

Will put you down as a late starter.


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2021)

Working on the draw with Cub, but it is difficult with so many forumers that haven't promised a donation not to play with Liverpoophil.


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Working on the draw with Cub, but it is difficult with so many forumers that haven't promised a donation not to play with Liverpoophil.

Click to expand...

if i take one for the team and play with Liverpoolphil (no laughing at the back) do i get a refund on the cost?


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			if i take one for the team and play with Liverpoolphil (no laughing at the back) do i get a refund on the cost?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure bribes work that way.


----------



## petema99 (Sep 28, 2021)

Late for me too please as driving down on the day!


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2021)

petema99 said:



			Late for me too please as driving down on the day!
		
Click to expand...

AAAAgghhh I have just done the draw.



Luckily for you I had you down late.


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2021)

Draw has been done so more more requests for early or late. You had your chance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			if i take one for the team and play with Liverpoolphil (no laughing at the back) do i get a refund on the cost?
		
Click to expand...

Can I pay not to play with you 🤔😁😁😁


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 28, 2021)

richart said:



			Draw has been done so more more requests for early or late. You had your chance.

Click to expand...

When do we get the good/bad news?


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			When do we get the good/bad news?
		
Click to expand...

I think I can make you sweat for a while yet.


----------



## Mike79 (Sep 28, 2021)

Not fussy with the start time… I’m just looking forward to popping my GM outing cherry!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 28, 2021)

richart said:



			I think I can make you sweat for a while yet.

Click to expand...

I’m already sweating at the thought of shanking every shot. At least it’s not a tricky course 🥴


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			I’m already sweating at the thought of shanking every shot.
		
Click to expand...

There's *sooo *much confidence around this year.


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			There's *sooo *much confidence around this year.


Click to expand...

Is that why you bought 2 dozen balls?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is that why you bought 2 dozen balls?
		
Click to expand...

I told you. I'll be down to 6 or 7 by next Friday Geezer.
I'm playing on Sunday.
Just as well I'm not playing at Camberley on the Thursday.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I told you. I'll be down to 6 or 7 by next Friday Geezer.
I'm playing on Sunday.
Just as well I'm not playing at Camberley on the Thursday.


Click to expand...

I'm bringing a few sleeves for the raffle... maybe Rich should let me sell them to some needy golfers pre-round for the charity? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Sep 29, 2021)

Bratty said:



			I'm bringing a few sleeves for the raffle... maybe Rich should let me sell them to some needy golfers pre-round for the charity? 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

rather than have a drinks buggy going round they should go out selling golf balls


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			There's *sooo *much confidence around this year.


Click to expand...

I'm glad others feel the same way. They've probably swung a club in 2021 though. I think the last time I swung one was the last time I played Blackmoor circa 2017 (I think)...Oops 

At least the lunch will be nice.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 29, 2021)

richart said:



			Draw has been done so more more requests for early or late. You had your chance.

Click to expand...

When do we find out?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			When do we find out? 

Click to expand...

Thursday 7th
He's that efficient
😜😜😜😜


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 29, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			At least the lunch will be nice. 

Click to expand...

Unless one of your balls hits the deep fat fryer or toasted sandwich maker
😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Unless one of your balls hits the deep fat fryer or toasted sandwich maker
😳😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Well, if I wasn't stressed enough...now I have THIS to worry about.


----------



## IanM (Sep 29, 2021)

People need to know their playing partners much earlier than next week......in case they need to book post round sessions with their therapist!!


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2021)

Patience is a virtue, and draw will be posted this week.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			I’m already sweating at the thought of shanking every shot. At least it’s not a tricky course 🥴
		
Click to expand...

Remember to take a bag of soil and seed with you. Make that a bin-liner.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 29, 2021)

richart said:



			Remember to take a bag of soil and seed with you. Make that a bin-liner.

Click to expand...

I'll bring the Kodiaq and fill the boot with it, just in case.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'll bring the Kodiaq and fill the boot with it, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

Will that be enough


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Will that be enough

Click to expand...

Good point. I'll borrow the work van. Ought to cover it I think (hope )


----------



## AAC (Sep 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Will that be enough

Click to expand...

BEARly


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Somewhere around when @Papas1982 is teeing off as I’ll be travelling with him from the Purple Palace Farnham in the morning. 
Please!
		
Click to expand...

👀👀👀👀👀

About that lift mate .......


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			👀👀👀👀👀

About that lift mate .......
		
Click to expand...

has his horse been taken ill?


----------



## Bratty (Sep 30, 2021)

Draw is available in another thread in this section, chaps.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 1, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			👀👀👀👀👀

About that lift mate .......
		
Click to expand...

I can drive him if you want a lie in


----------



## Dando (Oct 1, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I can drive him if you want a lie in 

Click to expand...

make him walk


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Somewhere around when @Papas1982 is teeing off as I’ll be travelling with him from the Purple Palace Farnham in the morning.
Please!
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Cub missed that one.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Sorry Cub missed that one. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Mike79 (Oct 1, 2021)

So, before getting there on Friday… can someone enlighten me on the WHS handicap and how that works?? 

Was planning to join a club this year after playing very little in the last 12 years, but life got in the way. I’ve played 3 rounds this year and kept the scorecards in the MyOnlineGolfClub app. It’s given me 24.1 as a handicap. Seems high, but regular 7s and 8s on the cards plus a consistent 3 putt suggests perhaps I’m not at the standard I once was at


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Mike79 said:



			So, before getting there on Friday… can someone enlighten me on the WHS handicap and how that works??

Was planning to join a club this year after playing very little in the last 12 years, but life got in the way. I’ve played 3 rounds this year and kept the scorecards in the MyOnlineGolfClub app. It’s given me 24.1 as a handicap. Seems high, but regular 7s and 8s on the cards plus a consistent 3 putt suggests perhaps I’m not at the standard I once was at
		
Click to expand...

There will be a board by your tee, and you just need to check against the tee colour we are playing off, hopefully white. It will then give you your course handicap. Probably 25 or 26. My 11.0 goes up to 12 at Blackmoor, so imagine you will get two more. Par of the whites is 69, but course rating is 70.2 as it is not easy. There will be a starter if you have any problems.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 4, 2021)

4 Spaces left (at the time of typing) for a curry the night before - 7.30pm - let me know if you want a spot!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2021)

Collected the Rick Garg  trophy off Ben( upsidedown) yesterday so will bring it along


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

Cheers Tony. It will be the prize for the best stableford gross, so you could be going back home with it.


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

*Just to confirm we will be playing off the white tees. Should keep Fragger happy.*


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



*Just to confirm we will be playing off the white tees. Should keep Fragger happy.*

Click to expand...

Until his 3rd hole then he will be wishing it wasn’t


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

Bad news, the UK bap shortage has hit Blackmoor. We may be having bacon sandwiches instead.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Until his 3rd hole then he will be wishing it wasn’t 

Click to expand...

I'll make sure I get a picture anytime he is playing his second shot from the yellows


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I'll make sure I get a picture anytime he is playing his second shot from the yellows
		
Click to expand...

Haha that would be hilarious wouldn’t it


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			I'll make sure I get a picture anytime he is playing his second shot from the yellows
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Haha that would be hilarious wouldn’t it 

Click to expand...

You mean like this...


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Haha that would be hilarious wouldn’t it 

Click to expand...

 and a definite possibility on the 16th.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You mean like this...
View attachment 38792

Click to expand...

To be fair, that looks like a cold day and that grass looks wet and long........All those things take a good amount of distance off


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Bad news, the UK bap shortage has hit Blackmoor. We may be having bacon sandwiches instead. 

Click to expand...

I was looking forward to a nice warm bap


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Bad news, the UK bap shortage has hit Blackmoor. We may be having bacon sandwiches instead. 

Click to expand...

If there was any petrol to be had I'd be out panic buying baps 😁😁


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Bad news, the UK bap shortage has hit Blackmoor. We may be having bacon sandwiches instead. 

Click to expand...

Could you order me a nice sausage and onion one instead please Richard. I'm allergic to 🥓


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Could you order me a nice sausage and onion one instead please Richard. I'm allergic to 🥓
		
Click to expand...

Rich, can you order him a triple bacon please. And he can have mine too. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IanM (Oct 4, 2021)

Fried egg prefered to bacon, but if they can't,  never mind...


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 4, 2021)

Can I have my bacon medium rare please, rested for 20 minutes and lightly salted 

Not being fussy, but would appreciate the baps being toasted .....but not too much....nothing worse than over toasted baps


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2021)

Utter
Utter
Utter



Utter…………………..

Utter…………………..
🤭😂


----------



## Mike79 (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Bad news, the UK bap shortage has hit Blackmoor. We may be having bacon sandwiches instead. 

Click to expand...

What?? That’s almost as bad as Woking removing the 2nd round of golf from the July outing!


----------



## AAC (Oct 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You mean like this...
View attachment 38792

Click to expand...

Who put those tee markers in the rough ????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2021)

AAC said:



			Who put those tee markers in the rough ????
		
Click to expand...

Utter 
Utter 🙃


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You mean like this...
View attachment 38792

Click to expand...

One of his better shots then


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2021)

Bratty said:



			Rich, can you order him a triple bacon please. And he can have mine too. 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

The thought of this got me up early this morning......


----------



## Bratty (Oct 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			The thought of this got me up early this morning......


Click to expand...

Was it that or your bladder? 🤣
Love you, mate! 😘


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

I have now confirmed our numbers with the golf club, so unfortunately anyone that has to drop out at the last minute will not get a refund.  67 forumers and 17 guests.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			66 superb forumers, 17 guests and Bratty 😥😥😥
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

Think I can hear him swearing from here.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

Due to a drop out we have one space suddenly available. Anyone out there that could play at short notice ? Could be a guest. £65 for golf and food and a cracking day out. 

Any takers ?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			Due to a drop out we have one space suddenly available. Anyone out there that could play at short notice ? Could be a guest. £65 for golf and food and a cracking day out.

Any takers ?
		
Click to expand...

Can I have a refund and take this instead???


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			Due to a drop out we have one space suddenly available. Anyone out there that could play at short notice ? Could be a guest. £65 for golf and food and a cracking day out.

Any takers ?
		
Click to expand...

Will ask around, what tee time would it be?


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

9.00, but might be able to be change if a later one was required.


----------



## Blakey (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			9.00, but might be able to be change if a later one was required.

Click to expand...

I might have someone who lives in Farnham, I'll message him now.


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

Blakey said:



			I might have someone who lives in Farnham, I'll message him now.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great. Not far to travel.


----------



## Blakey (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			That would be great. Not far to travel.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve sent you a PM


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

Many thanks to Blakey for getting us another player. We are back to a full house of 84.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 5, 2021)

richart said:



			Think I can hear him swearing from here.

Click to expand...

No, I'm a changed golfer! Very little in the way of swearing these days!


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2021)

You almost believe that don't you ? Leopards and spots springs to mind


----------



## MikeH (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi everyone!
Long time no see etc etc
I just wanted to post an apology for the lack of GM attendance at this year's H4H. It's a an event my team and I have always enjoyed getting involved in but circumstances have conspired against us this year with a monumental diary clash... an annual mates golf tour is taking me, Tappers, MarkT and Fergus Bisset out of the game, there's a big instruction photoshoot that Jezz, Kev Murray and Michael Weston are on, Rob Smith is off on a press trip, Bill Elliott is recovering from knee surgery and Elliott Heath is on holiday. Those left behind are nailed to their desks!
Anyway enough of the dog ate my homework excuses. I hope you all have a fab day at Blackmoor on Friday, enjoy the course and each other's company and raise tons of dosh for H4H.
I've sent Rich a few auction items
Really hope to see you all next year
all the best
Mike


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2021)

Come on people.  Sign up. 

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/h4h-teams.110161/#post-2408434


----------



## Midnight (Oct 6, 2021)

Rich,

With the road works is there a easy way to get to the club mate or don't the road works effect it?

Guy.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Rich,

With the road works is there a easy way to get to the club mate or don't the road works effect it?

Guy.
		
Click to expand...

You're getting confused already geezer 😱😱😉


----------



## Midnight (Oct 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You're getting confused already geezer 😱😱😉
		
Click to expand...

You know me mate 😂😂😂😂


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Rich,

With the road works is there a easy way to get to the club mate or don't the road works effect it?

Guy.
		
Click to expand...

No road works my side of the club !
If you are coming up the A3, you should be ok when you turn off to the club. You need one of those fancy SatNav's that avoids roadworks. My SatNav does recognise the Hindhead tunnel yet.


----------



## The Lion (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Really look forward to finally meeting you all on Friday. It’s been a long time coming…

Just want to ask if we’re likely to do anything after H4H, like dinner or drinks? Would like to know as I’m keen…

Best
The Lion


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2021)

Anyone coming from Farnham down the A325 who hasn‘t been down that road for a while - when you reach Bordon you no longer drive straight through the town but round the new ‘by-pass’.  It might feel wrong and you might think you are driving along a residential road , but it’s right.

I only mention this as we went down there fairly recently having ourselves not been down for a while, and was a bit confused and not sure that I had followed the signs correctly.  At one point the new road was showing on my SatNav as ‘off map’, but it was right.


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyone coming from Farnham down the A325 who hasn‘t been down that road for a while - when you reach Bordon you no longer drive straight through the town but round the new ‘by-pass’.  It might feel wrong and you might think you are driving along a residential road , but it’s right.

I only mention this as we went down there fairly recently having ourselves not been down for a while, and was a bit confused and not sure that I had followed the signs correctly.  At one point the new road was showing on my SatNav as ‘off map’, but it was right.
		
Click to expand...

This is right. 

Turn right at the big new roundabout, go straight over two small roundabouts, and at traffic lights turn right. Then it is immediately left into Hogmoor Road, go to the end and turn right. Club is 100 yards down on the right.


----------



## AAC (Oct 7, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi everyone,

Really look forward to finally meeting you all on Friday. It’s been a long time coming…

Just want to ask if we’re likely to do anything after H4H, like dinner or drinks? Would like to know as I’m keen…

Best
The Lion
		
Click to expand...


There is a meal at the club after together with the prizegiving & auction.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2021)

AAC said:



			There is a meal at the club after together with the prizegiving & auction.
		
Click to expand...

@richart I well have missed it but what’s the dress code for the meal and auction?


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



@richart I well have missed it but what’s the dress code for the meal and auction?
		
Click to expand...

it's fancy dress


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



@richart I well have missed it but what’s the dress code for the meal and auction?
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual.


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2021)

AAC said:



			There is a meal at the club after together with the prizegiving & auction.
		
Click to expand...

 Bar will remain open until 20.00 for those with no home to go to.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2021)

richart said:



			Smart casual.
		
Click to expand...

That rules Chrisd out, the tramp
😱😱😱


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			That rules Chrisd out, the tramp
😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure you tuck your shirt in.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2021)

richart said:



			Just make sure you tuck your shirt in.

Click to expand...

On the course, or in the clubhouse???

Now, about my sossy and onion sandwich.
Brown sauce please, not ketchup.
Thank you.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			That rules Chrisd out, the tramp
😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

I think egg and ketchup down ones "smart casual "  is a sign of reaching an age where scrotes like you should show proper deference to senior golfers Mr Smiff.


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

All booked in at the purple palace after stopping off silveremere.

I might have a new 3 wood in my bag


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			I might have a new 3 wood in my bag
		
Click to expand...

FORE right!!!!!!

I've just bought myself a new 3 hybrid. Haven't even swung it yet. There is absolutely no chance that will be making the trip tomorrow 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			FORE right!!!!!!

I've just bought myself a new 3 hybrid. Haven't even swung it yet. There is absolutely no chance that will be making the trip tomorrow 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

If you get yours out, I’ll get mine out


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			If you get yours out, I’ll get mine out
		
Click to expand...

Yours is bigger than mine 
In fact, most people's are.
Except Bratty.


----------



## Mike79 (Oct 7, 2021)

Looking forward to tomorrow (not just cos its been a shite week at work!)


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			All booked in at the purple palace after stopping off silveremere.

I might have a new 3 wood in my bag
		
Click to expand...

I’m there in 20


----------



## Bratty (Oct 7, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I think egg and ketchup down ones "smart casual "  is a sign of reaching an age where scrotes like you should show proper deference to senior golfers Mr Smiff.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Smiffy was a senior golfer??!! All relative, I guess...! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

First beer of the evening is being dispatched


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

For those who don’t know me I’m the miserable old git sat in the corner.

For those who do know me, I’m still a miserable old git


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			First beer of the evening is being dispatched
		
Click to expand...

Will be leaving at 6.30 in the morning for the God awful cross country drive. Hope I get there in time...😱😱😱
Chinese on the way,  the first part of my cunning plan.


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Will be leaving at 6.30 in the morning for the God awful cross country drive. Hope I get there in time...😱😱😱
Chinese on the way,  the first part of my cunning plan.
		
Click to expand...

remember that hybrid mate


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

From what I gather there is a new barmaid in the pub attached to the purple palace and it might be her first breakfast service tomorrow.
Poor lass will need counselling


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2021)

Just back from the club setting up for tomorrow.

Oh dear the pin position on 18 is going to be fun. Book you seat on the balcony to watch the carnage.


----------



## Crow (Oct 7, 2021)

richart said:



			Just back from the club setting up for tomorrow.

Oh dear the pin position on 18 is going to be fun. Book you seat on the balcony to watch the carnage.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have picked up before then.


----------



## Crow (Oct 7, 2021)

Bag packed, sandwiches made (raspberry jam, what else?), all Ben Sayers clubs bar one.


----------



## IanM (Oct 7, 2021)

Just arrived on Elstead at the mum in laws... all ready for the game tomorrow. 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			Bag packed, sandwiches made (raspberry jam, what else?), all Ben Sayers clubs bar one.
		
Click to expand...

Raspberry jam and cheese.


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

Crow said:



			Bag packed, sandwiches made (raspberry jam, what else?), all Ben Sayers clubs bar one.
		
Click to expand...

My first clubs were Ben sayers


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

richart said:



			Just back from the club setting up for tomorrow.

Oh dear the pin position on 18 is going to be fun. Book you seat on the balcony to watch the carnage.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s on the green then there’s no words that are allowable on this forum that can be used


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2021)

Think I used up most of my good shots today..I certainly used up a shed load of my best putts.  Tomorrow is another day but at least I will start from my 1st (10th actually) tomorrow with hope…though we know what golf does when we have hope…🙄


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Think I used up most of my good shots today..I certainly used up a shed load of my best putts.
		
Click to expand...

I heard you rode out on your horse! 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			I heard you rode out on your horse! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well…some might say…🥳


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2021)

Dando said:



			My first boyfriend was Ben Sayers
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2021)

Couldn't sleep last night, so excited....😁😁😁
Been up since 2am. 
Might grab a quick forty winks during the speeches.
Somebody nudge me if I have to get up and say a few words, thank my sponsors for sticking with me through the lean times, that sort of thing.
Safe journeys everybody
❤️❤️❤️


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2021)

All bets off on the first posting on here this morning!


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 8, 2021)

Good luck today chaps, hope you all play well, but most importantly enjoy yourselves. And if you want to post anything amusing on here even better.😁👍


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 8, 2021)

Have fun everyone


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 8, 2021)

Have fun and raise lots of money! Hopefully I’ll be able to make next years event 🙄


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2021)

Have a cracking day all, looks like Rich sorted the weather  Play well and raise loads of cash


----------



## Mike79 (Oct 8, 2021)

Had a great day at my 1st GM meet. Thanks to all who organised it, and to Brian, Pat and Adam for the company (and support!) today. Looking forward to attending more of these in the future


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

richart said:



			Just back from the club setting up for tomorrow.

Oh dear the pin position on 18 is going to be fun. Book you seat on the balcony to watch the carnage.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t know what all the fuss was about?? Easy hole out from 190 yards for a 2 for 5 😅 (shafted of the nearest the pin prize though. Bloody conspiracy 😠)

Edit: great day all round. Good to catch up with some old (even older now!) faces after so long. Might come out of retirement properly!


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Don’t know what all the fuss was about?? Easy hole out from 190 yards for a 2 for 5 😅
		
Click to expand...

Well.  You made it _look_ easy   Net hole in one on Blackmoor's 18th.  That will be one to remember.

Massive thanks to Rich and all the team for  yet another fantastic H4H day.  I'm just sorry that I couldn't stay any longer.  Great to meet and catch up with my old friend ChrisD and so many of the other "not so old" friends again - some going back nearly 14 years of Forum meets and gatherings.  Apologies to those of you I didn't see and say hello to.

It was amazing to see how Smiffy's golf changed when he worked out what he had been doing wrong.  He had us in stitches on the tee box  and later, after the meal, he had us actually crying with laughter with one of his anecdotes.

As always enjoyed the day and the course.  Pity my golf didn't do it justice.  Next time perhaps .....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

Leftie said:



			Well.  You made it _look_ easy   Net hole in one on Blackmoor's 18th.  That will be one to remember.

Massive thanks to Rich and all the team for  yet another fantastic H4H day.  I'm just sorry that I couldn't stay any longer.  Great to meet and catch up with my old friend ChrisD and so many of the other "not so old" friends again - some going back nearly 14 years of Forum meets and gatherings.  Apologies to those of you I didn't see and say hello to.

It was amazing to see how Smiffy's golf changed when he worked out what he had been doing wrong.  He had us in stitches on the tee box  and later, after the meal, he had us actually crying with laughter with one of his anecdotes.

As always enjoyed the day and the course.  Pity my golf didn't do it justice.  Next time perhaps ..... 

Click to expand...

Echo all of this. Particular shout out to Dad and his team for the organising an absolute blunder yet again. Was a pleasure being drawn with you again Roger, Smiffy’s two topped tee shots on 11 and his Anecdote at lunch might even have been a better highlight than the Eagle at 18 😂


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Don’t know what all the fuss was about?? Easy hole out from 190 yards for a 2 for 5 😅 (shafted of the nearest the pin prize though. Bloody conspiracy 😠)

Edit: great day all round. Good to catch up with some old (even older now!) faces after so long. Might come out of retirement properly!
		
Click to expand...

You noodle I was only winding you up. I have got your prize. Suppose you will want an invite back to Blackmoor to pick it up ?


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 8, 2021)

Just arrived home safe after a brilliant day! Thanks to everyone who was involved in the organisation, Blackmoor was absolutely class! Look forward to the next one!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

richart said:



			You noodle I was only winding you up. I have got your prize. Suppose you will want an invite back to Blackmoor to pick it up ?

Click to expand...

Haha! I know you were. All part of my cunning plan to get invited back to collect. It worked 😂

Sorry I couldn’t stay to receive it, I’m off to Manchester first thing in the morning so needed to get back to sort admin before I leave!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 8, 2021)

Great day
Many thanks to Rich and Vicky and team for another great H4H meet.
Honoured to be joint recipient of the RickG award with Fragger..most unexpected...not sure where the hell im going to put it.....
Course was in great nick.
Good company - thanks to Tony, Andy and Kevin for some good laughs and some decent golf..and some not so decent....
Playing highlight for me was back to back birdies on 3 and 4 for 4 points each - damn good job too as the rest of the round wasn't up to much.
Heres to next year
Oh, and thanks to my chauffeur


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2021)

Just got in from another cracking H4H day. 
Pleased with 36 points and would’ve been more but I putted like a knob
Hopefully next year Rich will realise dando isn’t actually my surname


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 8, 2021)

As always, a massive thanks to @richart and everyone else behind the scenes organising this event, and also to @Papas1982 for sorting Camberley the day before. Two new quality courses ticked off the list, with Blackmoor coming out on top of the two. 

My golf has in large part been playing tricks on me this year, but the swing slowly but surely worked it’s way back just in time to play some decent golf. 

An extra shout out to one of trees behind the second green at Blackmoor who decided to get my ball back onto the dance floor after air mailing my approach shot. I repaid by holing out for a birdie. Easy game. The tree got a hug for its contribution as well. 

Already looking forward to next year, but will NOT be peer pressured into bidding for things I can’t afford again. Really hope Swinley is going to be as good as everyone says, cause I got some explaining to do when I get home to the one who’s wearing the trousers in this relationship… 

Great seeing “everyone” again as well, and thanks to those who put up with me out on the course over the two days.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Great day
Many thanks to Rich and Vicky and team for another great H4H meet.
Honoured to be joint recipient of the RickG award with Fragger..most unexpected...not sure where the hell im going to put it.....
Course was in great nick.
Good company - thanks to Tony, Andy and Kevin for some good laughs and some decent golf..and some not so decent....
Playing highlight for me was back to back birdies on 3 and 4 for 4 points each - damn good job too as the rest of the round wasn't up to much.
Heres to next year
Oh, and thanks to my chauffeur 

Click to expand...

ah, gutted I missed seeing you both receive that! Well done ‘murgs!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 8, 2021)

Huge thanks to Richart and all those involved in making today an amazing golfing experience.

Thanks to Stewart, Sean and Simon for great company and some laughs along the way... and even some good golf in places.

Out first meant I got nearest the pin in 2 on 2nd and nearest pin on 9th... being out first also meant both got beaten!! 🤦‍♂️

See you next year!


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			ah, gutted I missed seeing you both receive that! Well done ‘murgs!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the photo taken of them will be suitable for publication


----------



## dufferman (Oct 8, 2021)

I thought as this years winner I'd pop in a little post to say thank you to Rich and the team for another cracking year.

I've been attending these H4H days for almost a decade, my first being the first one hosted at West Hill.

They never disappoint, always are the best days, they're definitely the top of my golfing calender each year.

To have won is really special, I get my name on the trophy with a select few others which is nice to know I'll go down in Golf Monthly forum history!

I said to ChrisD & Mashley over breakfast this morning I didn't think I'd ever broke 36 points at the H4H days over the years, and today I go and shoot 41 points! 

The wooden plaque will take pride of place in my home office. And I'll look forward to seeing my name on the trophy every year I play!

Great game from Brian, Mike and Patrick too, had a fantastic time.


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2021)

Huge thanks for an awesome organisational effort and an excellent day... sorry I had to run to get back before the Bridge closed!

Always enjoy a trip to Blackmoor!  Thanks to my PPs for a great game. 

Great to see some old faces..and new ones!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2021)

My first forum meet in the bag, I had a great two days. Thanks to Rich for organising today, and Dave for yesterday as well. Thanks to all the guys I played with on both days who made the rounds very enjoyable, and the lads at the curry last night as well, plus everyone I met in between. It was lovely meeting you all and putting some faces to names, and if you saw me and I didn't know who I was, I was the ginger feller with the crap beard.

Excellent couple of days and I'll see you all again soon I'm sure.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 8, 2021)

Had a fantastic day once more, I put up a respectable 30 points in defence of last year's victory but was fighting the shanks a little today and yesterday too, so was happy just to put any points on the board 😂

Huge thanks to @richart and everyone else involved in the organisational side of things and to Blackmoor too, what a course! 

Thank you to my playing partners @Whereditgo, @AAC and Paul.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2021)

Well another year and another great H4H day 

It’s always great to see the old faces , some I see once a year and others more often - it was also great to see some new faces and hopefully the new faces will go to further meets 

It really is the best thing about the forum and great to raise money for a superb cause 

Huge thanks to Rich and his team for organising a great day and Dave for Thurs day at Camberly


----------



## Crow (Oct 8, 2021)

Brilliant day as always. 

Thanks to Richart and Vicky and all those involved for doing a great job as always. 

Rubbish scoring by me as always, beat my target of 20 points though! 

Had a very enjoyable round with Lee Yates, ChrisD and Nathan Jones (BB).  It was a privilege to play with Nathan (Not so much with ChrisD).


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Echo all of this. Particular shout out to Dad and his team for the organising an absolute blunder yet again. Was a pleasure being drawn with you again Roger, Smiffy’s two topped tee shots on 11 and his Anecdote at lunch might even have been a better highlight than the Eagle at 18 😂
		
Click to expand...

FFS! *blinder, not blunder! Although, if we’re talking about the quality of the golf…


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 8, 2021)

Crow said:



			Brilliant day as always. 

Thanks to Richart and Vicky and all those involved for doing a great job as always. 

Rubbish scoring by me as always, beat my target of 20 points though! 

Had a very enjoyable round with Lee Yates, ChrisD and Nathan Jones (BB).  It was a privilege to play with Nathan (Not so much with ChrisD).  

Click to expand...

Fair play for managing over 20 points with those butter knives you were wielding 😳


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 9, 2021)

So another year, 718 mile round trip and to the meets, 6 hrs down, 10.5hrs to get home... 16 mile traffic jam and road closed at Leicester, home at Midnight!!  Next year, i will have to change my days to ensure i stay down for the night after H4H day.

Thanks @richart for organising again, incredible the amount of work you and the whole team do to organise this each year, and keeping it going after our sadly missed but never forgotten Rick left us too early!

Sorry i did scoot away, was hoping to miss the traffic <sic> probably be still on the Leicester Road if i had stayed!!

Thanks to Bratty, Wookie & Sawtooth (Simon, Simon, Sean). Was great company & craic...

See yas all next year.

Kraxx (Stu)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2021)

First, would just like to say a bit "thank you" to Rich, Vicky and to anyone else involved for organising another fantastic H4H day. 
Brilliant day at a fantastic course. 
I apologise for having to disappear early. Its my wife's birthday this Sunday and our Son Nick was making his way up on a surprise visit from Wales. I wasn't quite sure what time he was arriving, and wanted to be home to see her face when he walked in the door.
Got in just after 7 and he arrived just before 8. 
Great to play with my old mates Roger and Ray again, although I use the term "play" very loosely as I probably played one of my worst games ever. We were joined by John, (Aztects27), whom I hadn't seen for donkeys years, and a great laugh was had by all, mainly at my expense.
Couldn't do anything right, and on the odd occasion that I did hit a good drive I promptly blobbed the hole by topping or fatting my 2nd, 3rd or even 4th shots. 
Highlight for me was witnessing Johns eagle on 18. I couldn't have been more excited if I'd done it myself.
Good to see old and new faces, hope everybody had a great time.
Again, thanks to all.
Rob


----------



## wookie (Oct 9, 2021)

As all the comments above well done and thanks to Rich and Crew for organising another great day.  

Good fun round with my three playing partners Stu, Bratty and Sean but unfortunately not so good golf from me.

Smiffy did literally have us in tears after dinner and can’t remember the last time my head was actually hurting from laughing.  I don’t think that particular anecdote will be appearing in print anytime soon though 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 9, 2021)

I’ve been on lots of Golf days, , forum meets, society days etc but the H4H day is always a highlight and one that I look forward to,
It didn’t disappoint
Blackmoor is a fabulous course, love playing there, the organisation by Richard & Vicky was superb as always,
But the best bit was being able to meet up with a great mix of old and new faces.

Scored a reasonable 30 points, but the 5 blobs told the story, many thanks to @Old Skier  His buddy Steve and our very own @SteveW86 who owes me big time.

His drive on our 10th (1st tee) which is raised up a bit, went about 60 yards into the heather, 
I then hit a rocket, but on a downward trajectory, somehow hit Steve’s ball in the heather, knocked his ball some 80 yards onto the fairway, leaving mine in the clag.
there were some chuckles at that one.

I was truly humbled and honoured to receive The RickG Award jointly with little chubby bro, although I suspect it’s for tech support when Richard can’t upload a photo to the auction lists 😂😂

Looking forward to next year already


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2021)

Superb day all round…others have already posted eloquently and I will only add how great it was to be part of such a ‘together’ and reaffirming day after the difficulties we have all experienced over the last 18months, and to raise such a splendid amount for such an important cause.  Just a great day.


----------



## Junior (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks to Rich , Vicki for an amazing day yesterday and the work they continue to do years after year.  To Dave also for organising the game at Camberley.   It was great to catch up with so many friends.

I loved Camberely and James, Dominc , iain and I had a great time on the course.   Some of the holes there are so visually stunning and you have to really think your way around the place.  

I have to say though,  of all the Surrey/Hampshire heathland courses we've played over the years , if I could join any it would be Blackmoor.  What a fantastic course and friendly, welcoming club.  Had a great round with Imurg, PJ and next year's Blackmoor captain Kevin.   The golf was steady   but just a few silly mistakes each day for 32/33pts.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

A massive thank you to @richart and his wonderful lady Vicky for putting on a fantastic day.

Another great trip south meeting up playing 2 excellent golf courses and have a few beers afterwards was brilliant.

Apologies for shooting off early, not saying farewell and missing the auction but my chauffeur pulled rank on this one. We left at 2pm and got home just before 9pm.

Had a great day at Camberley where I carried my partner @PieMan to victory over my old pal @Duffers05 and the ever obnoxious @Liverpoolphil. Taking a 10er of him was the highlight, I think his Internet persona is better than in real life.

The main event never disappointed, well apart from my golf..... I played with Tony a Blackmoor Member,   @Radbourne and @JamesR it was a pleasure. 

All in all a great few days and look forward to next year's event.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 9, 2021)

Echo the sentiments thus far, excellent couple of days, excellent company on both. Nice to put new faces to names, and catch up up with others. Two good courses that have been on my list for a while. Camberley was nice but BlackMoor definitely the better of the two. Didn't play my best golf, scored very poorly yesterday, despite feeling that in general I struck the ball a lot better than at Camberley.

Special mention to PaddyC for putting up with me at dinner on Thursday night as we were both orphaned at different premier inns in Farnborough. 

Good win by Adam yesterday, he's a solid player. Mike played well considering it's only his 5th round this year, he'll drop his 24 handicap back to 9 pretty quickly if he keeps playing like that and straightens his first drive. Always good to play with Pat, coincidentally the third time we've been partnered in three random forum events.

Apologies for slipping out soon after the dinner, look forward to the next time.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

It was great to be back after a crap couple of years.
Good to see some familiar faces and to meet a few new ones.
@Radbourne2010, @Stuart_C & Tony (Blackmoor member), thanks for a cracking round of golf.
@richart youre a lucky man to be a member at Blackmoor.
Thanks to you and Vicky for organising yet another H4Hs 👏


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks to Richard and Vicky and everyone else for organising a great event for a very worthwhile cause. Had a good day on a great course with Yandabrown, NWJocko and the current club captain Dennis. If we could have hit our tee shots on the lines Dennis told us then we might have had better scores 😢. My golfing highlight of the day was probably Dennis and myself both making a 2 on the tough 6th. Well done to all the winners, at least a few managed to score well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			A massive thank you to @richart and his wonderful lady Vicky for putting on a fantastic day.

Another great trip south meeting up playing 2 excellent golf courses and have a few beers afterwards was brilliant.

Apologies for shooting off early, not saying farewell and missing the auction but my chauffeur pulled rank on this one. We left at 2pm and got home just before 9pm.

Had a great day at Camberley where I carried my partner @PieMan to victory over my old pal @Duffers05 and the ever obnoxious @Liverpoolphil. Taking a 10er of him was the highlight, I think his Internet persona is better than in real life.

The main event never disappointed, well apart from my golf..... I played with Tony a Blackmoor Member,   @Radbourne and @JamesR it was a pleasure.

All in all a great few days and look forward to next year's event.
		
Click to expand...

@Stuart_C - lucky you had @PieMan as a partner - he is in traction after carrying you and your 20 shots “take up bowls”


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2021)

Big thanks to Rich and his elves for putting on another fantastic day.  Many thanks to Blackmoor for allowing us the Friday on their fantastic course. Thanks to Papas1982 for organising Thursday at Camberley & the team match.  Thanks to Sandy, Jan & Paul for their company, and congratulations to Sandy on the lowest gross; it was a pleasure to watch.

Most importantly, thanks to all the forummers who made the effort to travel & raise money for such a worthy cause; our much missed friend Rickg would be proud that this is carried on.  Good to meet some old friends & make some new ones.

You sorted out next year yet Rich...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

As usual, a fabulous day at a fabulous course and brilliantly organised and run by Richard and his helpers.

I was unsure even at 5am on the day as to whether I could attend as Mrs d was struggling with a medical issue but she insisted I go and luckily she was ok for the day. Our group of Crow, Nathan (from Battleback) and Lee Yates was really good fun and I for one thoroughly enjoyed the day - it was amazing how someone who left Afganistan with a broken back can play golf at all, let alone well. I was slightly less amazed at Crow and the butter knife irons he uses but he did let me hit a 1 iron on the 18th off the tee and -i might just be tempted to put one in the bag!

As always, seeing and meeting so many people I've got to know over the years is the best thing about H4H and good also to put faces to names that we see regularly on the forum. Well  done Adam for a great score, you'll remember this day forever! 

Apologies to Richard and everyone for leaving a little before the end of prize giving but a was concerned for Mrsd, to Guy (Midnight) for very nearly decapitating him from the bunker on the 18th 😣😣. And finally thanks to MashlyR7 for doing the driving.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks to Vicky and her helpers  for doing an amazing job organising HFH once again.
Blackmoor was in superb condition for the time of year ,really impressed with the greens.
Thanks to my playing partners Junior,Imurg and Kevin some good and bad golf played.
Juniors driving was impressive and Imurgs back to back 4 pointers was a highlight.
I was mr moody for the round so thx for putting up with me.
Thx to all the Blackmoor staff for putting on a lovely meal and making us feel very welcome.
Massive congrats to Ian and Phil for your award thoroughly deserved and great to be in your company.
Always a pleasure to meet old friends makes it all worth while.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Who came last, just out of curiosity?
😁😁😁


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Thanks to Vicky and her helpers  for doing an amazing job organising HFH once again.
Blackmoor was in superb condition for the time of year ,really impressed with the greens.
Thanks to my playing partners Junior,Imurg and Kevin some good and bad golf played.
Juniors driving was impressive and Imurgs back to back 4 pointers was a highlight.
I was mr moody for the round so thx for putting up with me.
Thx to all the Blackmoor staff for putting on a lovely meal and making us feel very welcome.
Massive congrats to Ian and Phil for your award thoroughly deserved and great to be in your company.
Always a pleasure to meet old friends makes it all worth while.
		
Click to expand...

You, Mr. Moody?? Can’t believe that for a second! 😉

Good to see you yesterday mate, albeit briefly.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Who came last, just out of curiosity?
😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

You made the bottom three rostrum.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			You made the bottom three rostrum.

Click to expand...

Cushty.
🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2021)

What was the final total raised in the end?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It was great to be back after a crap couple of years.
Good to see some familiar faces and to meet a few new ones.
@Radbourne2010, @Stuart_C & Tony (Blackmoor member), thanks for a cracking round of golf.
@richart youre a lucky man to be a member at Blackmoor.
Thanks to you and Vicky for organising yet another H4Hs 👏
		
Click to expand...

I hope you enjoyed your custard in Bracknell last night James😁


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			What was the final total raised in the end?
		
Click to expand...

Give us time to work it out ! Impatience of youth.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 9, 2021)

Big thanks to Rich and his ever youthful partner for all the work that they put into making this event possible.

Not much else I can say, apart from course, was cracking, playing partners were cracking, food was cracking, money raised was fantastic. The look on BIM's face when his hand was seen just after mine and he had to pay another tenner was priceless.
Chrisd, thanks for not killing me.
Phil, thank you for collecting and bringing me some irons that I could use 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾

Good to meet old friends and make some new ones, look forward to the next meet. 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 9, 2021)

Cheers for a great day out @richart. Great to meet up again with @PhilTheFragger and watch his miraculous assist for @SteveW86 .  Event of the golfing day followed by the spectacular theatre of the final (9th) hole with the ground staff having a front of house view.

Sorry I missed the final cheque presentation but as I didn’t follow my own advice- never travel along the 303 on a Friday to Devon - needed to get on the road, not that it helped much.

Look forward to reading the final total.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 9, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Who came last, just out of curiosity?
😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I should say that would be me. And I'm definitely blaming the telephone wire for killing my glorious fightback stone dead! 😂


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Grizzly said:



			I should say that would be me. And I'm definitely blaming the telephone wire for killing my glorious fightback stone dead! 😂
		
Click to expand...

After starting with 3 blobs, my fightback started on the 4th, with a rousing 3 points. This was quickly halted by two more blobs 🥺🥺


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

Midnight said:



			.
Chrisd, thanks for not killing me.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Guy, I gave back the money to the people who paid me to carry out a hit on you 🤫, shame, cos it would have paid for a bunker lesson!


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope you enjoyed your custard in Bracknell last night James😁
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm Salty 👌


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks to all involved in making yesterday happen, I’m sure a lot goes on behind the scenes that those of us who just turn up don’t realise.

Hopefully we can continue to support a great cause, Mish’s (apologies if name is wrong) story about her family and the support that they have received was very moving. I’ll keep returning to this charity day as long as it keeps running.

The golf always seems to play second fiddle on the day, but was nice play with some new faces. @Old Skier , @PhilTheFragger and Steve (guest) provided good company for the round, Phil’s snooker shot providing the biggest laugh of the day. I don’t think I’ll ever see that happen again. We also managed to put on a real show anytime there were green staff on the tee, showing them how not to play golf.

Looking forward to next years day already.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 9, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			After starting with 3 blobs, my fightback started on the 4th, with a rousing 3 points. This was quickly halted by two more blobs 🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

THREE points? Comparative sombrero territory! 

Try five blobs in a row!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 9, 2021)

So I shouldn't mention my 3 x 3pointers in a row, then?! 🤣


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello Guys and Gals,  Rich has given me permission to post under his name.  I would like to thank you all for coming to the day yesterday, it was just great to see you all especially after the last year of lockdowns.  A massive thank you to Midnight for being my right hand man on the raffle (you are booked for next year please) and to JamesR.  Thank you James for bidding on the beautiful bundle including the scarf you gave me, you are a true gentleman.  See you all next year.  Vicky xxx


----------



## Bratty (Oct 9, 2021)

@Kraxx68, index 1, our arses, eh?! 🤣🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Bratty said:



			So I shouldn't mention my 3 x 3pointers in a row, then?! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

No-one likes a smart ass


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Bratty said:



			So I shouldn't mention my 3 x 3pointers in a row, then?! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You can.
But nobody will really listen, you melt...
😝😝😝😝


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You can.
But nobody will really listen, you melt...
😝😝😝😝
		
Click to expand...

I have got him on ignore already.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			I have got him on ignore already.

Click to expand...

You owe me, BIG TIME, remember?!?! 🤣🤣


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2021)

Bratty said:



			So I shouldn't mention my 3 x 3pointers in a row, then?! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

BLOCKED


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Big thanks to Rich and his ever youthful partner for all the work that they put into making this event possible.

Not much else I can say, apart from course, was cracking, playing partners were cracking, food was cracking, money raised was fantastic. The look on BIM's face when his hand was seen just after mine and he had to pay another tenner was priceless.
Chrisd, thanks for not killing me.
Phil, thank you for collecting and bringing me some irons that I could use 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾

Good to meet old friends and make some new ones, look forward to the next meet. 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I’m gutted I didn’t have a chance to catch up with you to wax lyrical about how King Cooper is going to take Forest back to the promised land 😂 next year…


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It was great to be back after a crap couple of years.
Good to see some familiar faces and to meet a few new ones.
@Radbourne2010, @Stuart_C & Tony (Blackmoor member), thanks for a cracking round of golf.
@richart youre a lucky man to be a member at Blackmoor.
Thanks to you and Vicky for organising yet another H4Hs 👏
		
Click to expand...




@JamesR & @TonyJ bowing to the Majesty that is Blackmoor GC.
Great playing with you James. Next time we play you’ll be a Scratch player, no doubt. @Stuart_C was great fun, as usual. My mate @TonyJ as a member of Blackmoor showed us the way round & was top company.
Well done to @richart & Vicky and their team in arranging this annual event. Extra pressure hosting at his own club. Smashed it! Loved every minute of the day. 
Hope to catch up with a few of you over the winter period. Stay safe. Cheers!


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			It was great to be back after a crap couple of years.
Good to see some familiar faces and to meet a few new ones.
@Radbourne2010, @Stuart_C & Tony (Blackmoor member), thanks for a cracking round of golf.
@richart youre a lucky man to be a member at Blackmoor.
Thanks to you and Vicky for organising yet another H4Hs 👏
		
Click to expand...

Don’t suppose you know how far you drove on your first hole and how far you had left in?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			A massive thank you to @richart and his wonderful lady Vicky for putting on a fantastic day.

Another great trip south meeting up playing 2 excellent golf courses and have a few beers afterwards was brilliant.

Apologies for shooting off early, not saying farewell and missing the auction but my chauffeur pulled rank on this one. We left at 2pm and got home just before 9pm.

Had a great day at Camberley where I carried my partner @PieMan to victory over my old pal @Duffers05 and the ever obnoxious @Liverpoolphil. Taking a 10er of him was the highlight, I think his Internet persona is better than in real life.

The main event never disappointed, well apart from my golf..... I played with Tony a Blackmoor Member,   @Radbourne and @JamesR it was a pleasure.

All in all a great few days and look forward to next year's event.
		
Click to expand...

Loved your company again Stu. Shame your golf off the tee was a little ‘unsocial’ 🤣 



At least we found this one off the 1st 👌  
Take care buddy. Catch you next year. Stay safe 👍


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Don’t suppose you know how far you drove on your first hole and how far you had left in?
		
Click to expand...

Our first hole was the 10th. I had 192. Think James was around 10 yards closer. 
We both hit beyond the ditch on the actual 1st hole. One of us made Birdie 👌


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Loved your company again Stu. Shame your golf off the tee was a little ‘unsocial’ 🤣 



At least we found this one off the 1st 👌
Take care buddy. Catch you next year. Stay safe 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yeah nice one Mark you too do us a favour take that off YouTube please 👍


----------



## Midnight (Oct 9, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			Mate, I’m gutted I didn’t have a chance to catch up with you to wax lyrical about how King Cooper is going to take Forest back to the promised land 😂 next year…
		
Click to expand...

I was looking forward to catching up mate, interested to see how King Cooper does, so far so good. Let's hope it continues and we can have a pint next year to celebrate mate👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			As usual, a fabulous day at a fabulous course and brilliantly organised and run by Richard and his helpers.

I was unsure even at 5am on the day as to whether I could attend as Mrs d was struggling with a medical issue but she insisted I go and luckily she was ok for the day. Our group of Crow, Nathan (from Battleback) and Lee Yates was really good fun and I for one thoroughly enjoyed the day - it was amazing how someone who left Afganistan with a broken back can play golf at all, let alone well. I was slightly less amazed at Crow and the butter knife irons he uses but he did let me hit a 1 iron on the 18th off the tee and -i might just be tempted to put one in the bag!

As always, seeing and meeting so many people I've got to know over the years is the best thing about H4H and good also to put faces to names that we see regularly on the forum. Well  done Adam for a great score, you'll remember this day forever!

Apologies to Richard and everyone for leaving a little before the end of prize giving but a was concerned for Mrsd, to Guy (Midnight) for very nearly decapitating him from the bunker on the 18th 😣😣. And finally thanks to MashlyR7 for doing the driving.
		
Click to expand...

You left your luminous vibrators behind @chrisd 🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Our first hole was the 10th. I had 192. Think James was around 10 yards closer.
We both hit beyond the ditch on the actual 1st hole. One of us made Birdie 👌
		
Click to expand...

2 great tee shots on both holes (1st&10th) by both of you. 

Those 2 shots on the real 1st hole  looked fantastic, comfortably cleared the ditch by a good 2ft😁😁

What a golfer James is though, just a shame he's a see you next Tuesday 😁


----------



## Captainron (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			I was mr moody for the round so thx for putting up with me.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised. Heard you had to put up with @Stuart_C the night before. 20 minutes of that usually means a call to the Samaritans


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			2 great tee shots on both holes (1st&10th) by both of you.

Those 2 shots on the real 1st hole  looked fantastic, comfortably cleared the ditch by a good 2ft😁😁

What a golfer James is though, just a shame he's a see you next Tuesday 😁
		
Click to expand...

One of the tee shots landed short and bounced over - the over landed over the ditch 😁


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Not surprised. Heard you had to put up with @Stuart_C the night before. 20 minutes of that usually means a call to the Samaritans
		
Click to expand...

Good evening King Cnut😁😁


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the tee shots landed short and bounced over - the over landed over the ditch 😁
		
Click to expand...

Don’t put James down. It’s good he can keep up with a broken 53 year old 😂


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah nice one Mark you too do us a favour take that off YouTube please 👍
		
Click to expand...

Taken down by Moderators for being an offensive swing


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Our first hole was the 10th. I had 192. Think James was around 10 yards closer. 
We both hit beyond the ditch on the actual 1st hole. One of us made Birdie 👌
		
Click to expand...

Yes the 10th I was on about,he hit a cracker


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Not surprised. Heard you had to put up with @Stuart_C the night before. 20 minutes of that usually means a call to the Samaritans
		
Click to expand...

It was an hour at least
A good hour though we had a nice chat.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Don’t suppose you know how far you drove on your first hole and how far you had left in?
		
Click to expand...

I had 180something for my second shot on 10.
90 odd ok I to the 1st.
The drives were both very satisfying


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the tee shots landed short and bounced over - the over landed over the ditch 😁
		
Click to expand...

Only 232 carry over the ditch in the middle.
Forum distances?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I had 180something for my second shot on 10.
90 odd ok I to the 1st.
The drives were both very satisfying
		
Click to expand...

Just saying I had 181 left 💪
Knobbed my 2nd 130 💄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I had 180something for my second shot on 10.
90 odd ok I to the 1st.
The drives were both very satisfying
		
Click to expand...

10th was a tough starting hole - managed to leave myself 172 in and proceeded to fly through the green 🤦‍♂️ Not as impressive as my 100 yard Hybrid off the first 😂😁


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			You left your luminous vibrators behind @chrisd 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I know, I put them back on the table to avoid some of the less savoury comments and not only rude, but damn neigh impossible, suggestions I was getting, and forgot to pick them up when I rushed off.

Bit too far to travel to collect them !


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Our first hole was the 10th. I had 192. Think James was around 10 yards closer. 
We both hit beyond the ditch on the actual 1st hole. One of us made Birdie 👌
		
Click to expand...

 Ditch, that is a Royal Blackmoor brook. 😡


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

Don't remember playing the 10th ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't remember playing the 10th ..

Click to expand...

Got to be the toughest 1st shot. I talked myself into taking the big dog and sliced the fecking thing 🤦😁


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Got to be the toughest 1st shot. I talked myself into taking the big dog and sliced the fecking thing 🤦😁
		
Click to expand...

Always plays the hardest hole on the course. You wouldn’t catch me starting on that hole. 😆


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't remember playing the 10th ..

Click to expand...

At least i didnt 5 putt it !


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Don't remember playing the 10th ..

Click to expand...

How? You had enough shots 😭


----------



## Mike79 (Oct 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			At least i didnt 5 putt it !
		
Click to expand...

I kept my 5 putt for 18… always better with spectators


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			How? You had enough shots 😭
		
Click to expand...

Its already expelled from my memory....


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Always plays the hardest hole on the course. You wouldn’t catch me starting on that hole. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Swine.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Give us time to work it out ! Impatience of youth.

Click to expand...

FFS. Talk about inefficiency 🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Got to be the toughest 1st shot. I talked myself into taking the big dog and sliced the fecking thing 🤦😁
		
Click to expand...

Did you not try a baby draw 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you not try a baby draw 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Probably broke the lead in his pencil...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes the 10th I was on about,he hit a cracker
		
Click to expand...

Just about every swing looked like that. Great player 👌 If he could putt…


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Ditch, that is a Royal Blackmoor brook. 😡
		
Click to expand...

Yep, loved the grid/bridge over the burn 😂


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			At least i didnt 5 putt it !
		
Click to expand...

Neither did I, just the 3 putts for me 😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Neither did I, just the 3 putts for me 😂🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Same here but don't tell anyone


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Yep, loved the grid/bridge over the burn 😂
		
Click to expand...

That is so you can see the water gently flowing under your feet.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Same here but don't tell anyone
		
Click to expand...

Good job I know the greens so well. Only had the 39 putts. Now where is that new putter I bought in the auction.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Aztecs27 said:



			FFS. Talk about inefficiency 🙄
		
Click to expand...

You didn't want your prize then.  

Still think you fell for the nearest the pin on 18 being cancelled. If you didn't fall for it Bratty did. He offered to find you a prize personally.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			You didn't want your prize then. 

Still think you fell for the nearest the pin on 18 being cancelled. If you didn't fall for it Bratty did. He offered to find you a prize personally.

Click to expand...

Haha! Yep, he was absolutely outraged! Smiffy and me knew better.

Also, special mention to Vicky for her Oscar winning performance “we’re all in tears” 😂😂😂


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Good job I know the greens so well. Only had the 39 putts. Now where is that new putter I bought in the auction.

Click to expand...

Damp morning, after a very wet first half of the week....... greens slower than usual!


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



View attachment 38864

@JamesR & @TonyJ bowing to the Majesty that is Blackmoor GC.
Great playing with you James. Next time we play you’ll be a Scratch player, no doubt. @Stuart_C was great fun, as usual. My mate @TonyJ as a member of Blackmoor showed us the way round & was top company.
Well done to @richart & Vicky and their team in arranging this annual event. Extra pressure hosting at his own club. Smashed it! Loved every minute of the day.
Hope to catch up with a few of you over the winter period. Stay safe. Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark, I’ve just got to remove the stupid mistakes, and I have half a chance of scratch.
Tony as a brilliant guide.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2021)

Could I request that any photos of the day are posted in a new thread in the 'your golf pictures' section of the forum. Would be great to have a permanent record of a cracking day (so I am told)


----------



## Leftie (Oct 10, 2021)

richart said:



			Always plays the hardest hole on the course. You wouldn’t catch me starting on that hole. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up on that hole Rich.  Lay up left short of the fairway, lay up short of the bunkers, lay up short of the green, chip and run on, and 1 putt. 5 net 4, 2 points ta very much.  1st time I've scored on that hole.  You obviously play it like that every time


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2021)

Leftie said:



			Thanks for the heads up on that hole Rich.  Lay up left short of the fairway, lay up short of the bunkers, lay up short of the green, chip and run on, and 1 putt. 5 net 4, 2 points ta very much.  1st time I've scored on that hole.  You obviously play it like that every time 

Click to expand...

Not quite Roger. I hit a reasonable drive, 200 yards in and dcecided to lay up with a three wood. That heavy dew was taking a lot off my tops.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 13, 2021)

A bit late posting, but thanks to Dave for organising Camberley Heath and Richart and his team for Blackmoor.   I thoroughly enjoyed the two days, helped by playing just about my best golf of the year, but also meeting up with forumers who I know and some that I didn’t.  It was great to get to play with Dean and Dando who I had seen around, but had not had the opportunity to play alongside before and well done to Grizzly for keeping going for both days when the golf was a struggle (I hope that we get the opportunity to play again when the form returns).
Also thanks to Swinger, Frankie and Slasher for letting me join them for dinner on Thursday evening.  Good to get to know you guys and show what a lightweight I am with Guinness.


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2021)

A message from John Carpenter at Help for Heroes

*Hi everyone,* 

*Absolute pleasure to meet you all on Friday and thank you for the support you have shown the event over the past 12 years.  To date you have raised over £140,000 which is absolutely amazing!*

*Help for Heroes offers our veterans unique experiences and the opportunity to find a new activity that will aid them with their recovery. As you can imagine golf has proven to be very popular in that regard.*

*We are currently looking for golf ranges around the south (Wiltshire, Oxfordshire, Gloucestershire & Berkshire) who would be willing to host our veterans for a morning/afternoon. *

*Ideally we would want to have a free session and ability for the guys to use some clubs (most won't have their own) but the free part isn’t a deal breaker. If they had a golf pro available that could give them some pointers that would be awesome!! *

*If you can help please contact me via email on john.carpenter@helpforheroes.org.uk or call on 07583860312*

John Carpenter
Area Fund Raising Manager


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2021)

Just a quick thank you to everyone that has supported the Help For Heroes day this year. 

This includes all those that played on the day, the helpers including Gordon, Guy, Tom from Titleist and Laura who gave up their time on the day, and especially to Vicky who gave up a lot of time not only on the day.

Playing at Blackmoor made it easier for us, with less travelling, and being able to set up the day before. It was unfortunate we couldn't have a shotgun start due to Covid rules when I booked the course, so it was inevitable that the early starters would have a long wait. I knew the Club would not let us down, provide a decent test of golf, and have the facilities for an enjoyable meal, auction and prize giving. Blackmoor is a top members course, and I hope everyone enjoyed their day. If not don't bother telling me.

Thanks to Steve, Frankie and Slasher for their company. I moved the nearest the pin in two from the first to the second as Steve could drive the first. Typical that he should then win the prize on the second. Slasher winning the nearest the pin on 17 just proves the blind squirrel saying is true. Aztecs27 two on 18 was impressive and he will get a prize, eventually.

Well done to all the winners, some great scores.

Hopefully see you all next year.

Rich


----------



## Junior (Oct 15, 2021)

richart said:



			Just a quick thank you to everyone that has supported the Help For Heroes day this year. 

This includes all those that played on the day, the helpers including Gordon, Guy, Tom from Titleist and Laura who gave up their time on the day, and especially to Vicky who gave up a lot of time not only on the day.

Playing at Blackmoor made it easier for us, with less travelling, and being able to set up the day before. It was unfortunate we couldn't have a shotgun start due to Covid rules when I booked the course, so it was inevitable that the early starters would have a long wait. I knew the Club would not let us down, provide a decent test of golf, and have the facilities for an enjoyable meal, auction and prize giving. Blackmoor is a top members course, and I hope everyone enjoyed their day. If not don't bother telling me.

Thanks to Steve, Frankie and Slasher for their company. I moved the nearest the pin in two from the first to the second as Steve could drive the first. Typical that he should then win the prize on the second. Slasher winning the nearest the pin on 17 just proves the blind squirrel saying is true. Aztecs27 two on 18 was impressive and he will get a prize, eventually.

Well done to all the winners, some great scores.

Hopefully see you all next year.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

......and thanks also to you for arranging such an amazing day (again).   You're lucky getting to play your golf there mate.  Next years captain (Kev) needs a handicap cut


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2021)

richart said:



			Just a quick thank you to everyone that has supported the Help For Heroes day this year. 

This includes all those that played on the day, the helpers including Gordon, Guy, Tom from Titleist and Laura who gave up their time on the day, and especially to Vicky who gave up a lot of time not only on the day.

Playing at Blackmoor made it easier for us, with less travelling, and being able to set up the day before. It was unfortunate we couldn't have a shotgun start due to Covid rules when I booked the course, so it was inevitable that the early starters would have a long wait. I knew the Club would not let us down, provide a decent test of golf, and have the facilities for an enjoyable meal, auction and prize giving. Blackmoor is a top members course, and I hope everyone enjoyed their day. If not don't bother telling me.

Thanks to Steve, Frankie and Slasher for their company. I moved the nearest the pin in two from the first to the second as Steve could drive the first. Typical that he should then win the prize on the second. Slasher winning the nearest the pin on 17 just proves the blind squirrel saying is true. Aztecs27 two on 18 was impressive and he will get a prize, eventually.

Well done to all the winners, some great scores.

Hopefully see you all next year.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

another great H4H Day

It was really nice to see both you and Vicki being there this year - it wasn’t the same last year 

The day is what the forum is all about , and it’s always good to see people travel from the four corners to come play golf, help out and put a little of money towards a great cause


----------



## JamesR (Oct 15, 2021)

Great day thanks Richard
You are very lucky to play Blackmoor.
Good to be back, and I look forward to the next one…anything booked yet?
😁


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Good to be back, and I look forward to the next one…anything booked yet?
😁
		
Click to expand...

Yes my trip to Spain !


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 16, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Great day thanks Richard
You are very lucky to play Blackmoor.
Good to be back, and I look forward to the next one…anything booked yet?
😁
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you James, good to see your fit and well.  C U next year


----------



## JamesR (Oct 16, 2021)

Kraxx68 said:



			Good to see you James, good to see your fit and well.  C U next year 

Click to expand...

It was verging on the emotional seeing you guys 😢😁
Believe it or not, I missed you all!


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2021)

Just to let everyone know there is a very good write up of the day on the Golf Monthly main site, under latest news. Some nice photos of the winners, and my group. 

Thanks to Mike H for posting my ramblings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2021)

richart said:



			Just to let everyone know there is a very good write up of the day on the Golf Monthly main site, under latest news. Some nice photos of the winners, and my group. 

Thanks to Mike H for posting my ramblings.

Click to expand...

https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/go...rum-day-exceeds-150000-in-12th-staging-249374


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.golfmonthly.com/news/go...rum-day-exceeds-150000-in-12th-staging-249374

Click to expand...

one of those photos should come with a health warning


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			one of those photos should come with a health warning
		
Click to expand...

Can't see you in any of them...


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't see you in any of them... 

Click to expand...

Harsh, but fair mate


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			one of those photos should come with a health warning
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Can't see you in any of them... 

Click to expand...




Dando said:



			Harsh, but fair mate
		
Click to expand...

Burned 🔥 😂😂


----------



## The Lion (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi everyone

Finally getting around to writing a long one after travelling a bit and doing random things to boot!

First, I'd like to thank @richart and Vicky for all their hard work in organising a great day out for such a worthy cause. I enjoyed it very much and was grateful to both of you for putting on a good show. Blackmoor was a great venue for it and a successful one too. It was especially moving hearing stories about how veterans' lives have been improved through the charity's hard work 

Shout out to @Bdill93, @Blakey and Ian for being good company and putting up with your boy for four tortuous hours over Blackmoor's delightful, yet challenging terrain. I think we all played quite poorly, but it was still a fair day. Whenever we get to return, I'm sure those scores will improve with that banked local knowledge, all really hard-earned!

Kudos also to @PhilTheFragger, @Midnight and @PNWokingham for some enjoyable and informative conversations too - and thx for that pint P, my shout next time!

As restrictions ease (and hopefully stay that way), I'm very keen to host a forum day out up north sometime next year at North Wales in Llandudno; it may even be good to do a North Wales/North West trip if anything is interested. Will see what I can do. 

Meantime, if any forumers are visiting the North West, you're very welcome at North Wales, plus for us to grab a pint or two. Feel free to inbox anytime and we'll get something sorted. I'll also be visiting family down south a fair bit, so would be great to meet up for a game with some of you in the near future. 

Love and best wishes to everyone!
The Lion aka Paolo


----------



## Midnight (Oct 23, 2021)

The Lion said:



			Hi everyone

Finally getting around to writing a long one after travelling a bit and doing random things to boot!

First, I'd like to thank @richart and Vicky for all their hard work in organising a great day out for such a worthy cause. I enjoyed it very much and was grateful to both of you for putting on a good show. Blackmoor was a great venue for it and a successful one too. It was especially moving hearing stories about how veterans' lives have been improved through the charity's hard work 

Shout out to @Bdill93, @Blakey and Ian for being good company and putting up with your boy for four tortuous hours over Blackmoor's delightful, yet challenging terrain. I think we all played quite poorly, but it was still a fair day. Whenever we get to return, I'm sure those scores will improve with that banked local knowledge, all really hard-earned!

Kudos also to @PhilTheFragger, @Midnight and @PNWokingham for some enjoyable and informative conversations too - and thx for that pint P, my shout next time!

As restrictions ease (and hopefully stay that way), I'm very keen to host a forum day out up north sometime next year at North Wales in Llandudno; it may even be good to do a North Wales/North West trip if anything is interested. Will see what I can do. 

Meantime, if any forumers are visiting the North West, you're very welcome at North Wales, plus for us to grab a pint or two. Feel free to inbox anytime and we'll get something sorted. I'll also be visiting family down south a fair bit, so would be great to meet up for a game with some of you in the near future. 

Love and best wishes to everyone!
The Lion aka Paolo 

Click to expand...


It was good to meet and chat with you mate. Look forward to catching up with you again 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## richart (Nov 2, 2021)

Final figure raised including gift aid is £9365. 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2021)

Brilliant - well done Rich and we’ll done to all for a great and successful day.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 2, 2021)

Great result. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 2, 2021)

richart said:



			Final figure raised including gift aid is £9365. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Bloody brilliant Rich 👏👍 Congratulations to everyone who contributed their time, energy & goodwill towards this day.


----------



## The Lion (Nov 2, 2021)

richart said:



			Final figure raised including gift aid is £9365. 👍
		
Click to expand...

That’s great, a just reward for all your efforts 👏


----------



## Dando (Nov 2, 2021)

richart said:



			Final figure raised including gift aid is £9365. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Another great effort Rich and team

Where are we off too for next years event?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2021)

Well done Richard, to you and those that helped you


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Final figure raised including gift aid is £9365. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Great effort, thanks again for all the hard work in organising it Rich.


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 4, 2021)

Well done @richart and everyone else involved too!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2021)

Well done to Rich and everybody involved with putting the event on. I spoke at length with Dufferman about it and he's still gobsmacked he won. See you all next year


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well done to Rich and everybody involved with putting the event on. I spoke at length with Dufferman about it and he's still gobsmacked he won. See you all next year
		
Click to expand...

It was a real shame you never played this year, you were missed this year Homer.

Good to see you back posting and glad you'll be there next year too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			It was a real shame you never played this year, you were missed this year Homer.

Good to see you back posting and glad you'll be there next year too.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely missed it especially the banter. Blackmoor and the balcony by the 18th is always good fun


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 11, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely missed it especially the banter. Blackmoor and the balcony by the 18th is always good fun
		
Click to expand...

Especially when @Imurg lands one on the patio from the bundoo opposite and the ball bounces around scattering everyone and ends up down a drainhole

Not that it gets brought up much in conversation at all


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Especially when @Imurg lands one on the patio from the bundoo opposite and the ball bounces around scattering everyone and ends up down a drainhole

Not that it gets brought up much in conversation at all 

Click to expand...

On 18 I was in the left hand bunker beneath the veranda,  took a big swing and got a chunk of ball with sand. The ball cleared the fence at the back of the green and the 10th  (?) Tee and almost wiped out Midnight


----------



## Midnight (Nov 11, 2021)

chrisd said:



			On 18 I was in the left hand bunker beneath the veranda,  took a big swing and got a chunk of ball with sand. The ball cleared the fence at the back of the green and the 10th  (?) Tee and almost wiped out Midnight
		
Click to expand...

Thank god your eyesight is bad or you may of hit me 😂😂😂😂


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2021)

Midnight said:



			Thank god your eyesight is bad or you may of hit me 😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I had to give the money back to those who paid for the "hit"


----------

